#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-08
<pipedream> /query/win 11
<pipedream> oops
<xorg62> hi
<Tenris> Salut
<Tenris> Hi*
<jrib> hi
<Tenris> I've installed edgy by text mod, when I reboot my computer, i got a grub error
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-09
<Tenris> Error 21
<jrib> you'll have better luck in #ubuntu, this channel is usually dead
<Tenris> i've tried :-(
<jrib> try a bit later when new people are around, also try the forums and/or mailing list
<Tenris> Yes :-(
<nalioth> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-10
<kikeMaster> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-14
<jrib> vakosel: hi
<vakosel> hi
<jrib> less traffic here
<vakosel> how you highlithgt your name?
<jrib> ok, paste what this command returns:
<vakosel> grrrr
<jrib> vakosel: just, type "jr" then press tab button
<jrib> vakosel: ok, paste what this command returns:  apt-cache policy wine
<vakosel> jrib,  Installed: (none)
<vakosel>   Candidate: 0.9.9-0ubuntu2
<vakosel>   Version table:
<vakosel>      0.9.9-0ubuntu2 0
<vakosel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<jrib> it seems to be available to you
<jrib> just type:  sudo aptitude install wine
<vakosel> why though synaptic manager cant find it?
<jrib> vakosel: it should
<vakosel> lol
<jrib> maybe press "reload"?
<vakosel> ok tell you what i did
<vakosel> i added  dapper, updates, security,backports and checked everything inside and then reload
<vakosel> from repositories tab
<vakosel> main , restricted, univ, multiv
<jrib> ok, then you hit "search" button and entered "wine"?
<vakosel> yeap
<vakosel> nothing returned which is strange because yesterday when i tried edgy workex
<vakosel> worked
<vakosel> jrib, maybe has to do with the address?
<jrib> what address?
<vakosel> where looks for packages
<jrib> well if aptitude finds it, then so should synaptic
<vakosel> let me check
<vakosel> found it and dl it
<vakosel> jrib, forgive me because i dont know much but i will
<jrib> so you have wine now?
<vakosel> yes
<vakosel> lol
<jrib> great, don't drink too much :)
<vakosel> by the way i am kostas from greece ! thx for the help and for your time!
<vakosel> and i wont drink  too much :)
<vakosel> my repositories are setup ok though?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-07
<shazoor> hi ubotu
<kbrooks> bye ttyl
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-08
<sam__> can any one help me regarding network streaming programming in c..
<nalioth> sam__: this is an empty classroom atm   ( see the topic )
<nalioth> best to ask in #ubuntu or ##c
<vallhalla81> i see there are no classes due yet
<vallhalla81> does anyone know if there will be in the near future?
<db-keen> Every Friday at UTC 13:00
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-09
<james_w> Hi all, is there a procedure to book this channel for sessions?
<nalioth> james_w: see the /topic ?
<nalioth> the wiki will familiarize you with what has gone one
<nalioth> gone on
<nalioth> bleh
<james_w> nalioth: I read the topic but didn't see anything obiously useful?
<james_w> nalioth: are you referring to the open week stuff?
<nalioth> wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<james_w> nalioth: thanks.
<james_w> I'm trying to organise wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School
<james_w> it seems sensible to have it here like the Q+A.
<james_w> I would like to have a sesion on Thursday 17th 20.00 UTC.
<nalioth> please update the schedule at w.u.c/Classroom so nobody double books  :)
<james_w> nalioth: sure. thanks.
<james_w> Thanks a lot.
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-10
<rzr> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-11
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in 15 minutes!
<Ng> dholbach: I had a question about debian/watch files for tracking Launchpad project downloads, but I found our very own hero jamesh had answered such a question on LP - question 21146 :)
<rzr> dholbach: how long will it takes ?
<Ng> seems like it might be useful for others
<dholbach> rzr: roughly an hour
<persia> This is the "How Not to Package" session, right?
<dholbach> Ng: rock and roll - it might make sense to add that to the debian/watch recipe
<rzr> ok then i'll stay here then :)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes
<persia> Do we want to have a gobby for listing deprecated methods?
<dholbach> I planned to just put them in my editor and go from there
<Ng> dholbach: oki doki
<dholbach> but if somebody wants to set up a gobby session, that's fine with me
 * dholbach hugs Ng
<persia> dholbach: OK.  Makes sense.  I'll feed you a list in about 5 minutes then, and let you lead :)
<dholbach> nice
<db-keen> It looks to me like a .deb can be of multiple compression formats, how do you know which one it is?
<rzr> db-keen: man file  ?
<stdin> isn't .deb just an ar archive with 3 files in it, 2 being tar.gz's?
<minghua> Not necessarily tar.*gz*.
<minghua> You can always use "ar t" to check, of course.
<Amaranth> it's not tar either, is it?
<persia> .deb is a "ar" file, containing several compressed files, where the compression format can be any of a number of things.
<persia> Each file when decompressed is a tarball, containing some portion of the package.
<Amaranth> that one always gets me, tar vs ar
<dholbach> hello everybody - welcome to another MOTU Q&A session! Let's start with our usual round of introductions!
<minghua> Inside the .deb?  Three files, debian-binary (a plain text file), control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz.
 * dholbach is Daniel Holbach, member of the MOTU team and trying to make becoming a MOTU as enjoyable and straight-forward as possible - if you have any ideas, let me know :)
<minghua> The data.tar.gz can use other compression formats.
 * persia is Emmet Hikory, member of MOTU, and interested in making sure those who aren't MOTU have as little difficulty contributing as possible
<dholbach> db-keen: you can use something like         DEB_DH_BUILDDEB_ARGS := -- -Zbzip2               in debian/rules to use bz2 compression
<rzr> it's time children !
<dholbach> who else do we have here?
 * rulus is Roel Huybrechts, and is just listening to learn more about Ubuntu packaging and the MOTU team
<dholbach> ahh, pedro_! :)
<dholbach> welcome rulus
<rulus> thanks :)
<pedro_> heey dholbach ;-)
 * Amaranth is Travis Watkins, driveby MOTU guy
<dholbach> pedro_ is Pedro Villavicencio - the GNOME Desktop Bug King
<Amaranth> All hail pedro_
<dholbach> :-)
 * minghua is Ming Hua, MOTU member, another drive-by.
<dholbach> I'm happy we have a lot of people here today (even if they didn't introduce themselves yet..... :-))
 * rzr is Philippe Coval who packaged a few apps and is here because he's got time for 
 * Kmos is Marco Rodrigues, a MOTU helpful.
<Kmos> :)
 * amarillion is Martijn van Iersel, trying to learn as much about packaging as he can
<dholbach> welcome Kmos, rzr and amarillion
<pedro_> haha
<dholbach> great to have you all here
 * pedro_ hugs dholbach
<Kmos> dholbach: always ready :)
<dholbach> so nenolod proposed the following for today's Q&A Session: "<nenolod> dholbach, one suggestion for your MOTU Q&A sessions would be to go through how to NOT make a debian package"
<Amaranth> Make an rpm? :P
<txwikinger2> hi dholbach: Happy New Year
<dholbach> so what I'd like us to do in the first five minutes of the session is: collect crackful ideas how to make the most broken, awful and horrific package possible
<dholbach> thanks a lot txwikinger2
<dholbach> and the same to you
<Amaranth> dholbach: run autofoo in the build
<persia> autoconversions from ebuild, rpm, etc.
<Amaranth> automake, autoconf, etc
<dholbach> after that we should take the time to find out how to NOT do that :)
<amarillion> making a binary package directly...
<rzr> or explain apt-build ?
<dholbach> ok... go wild! I'm taking notes
<dholbach> what else?
<Amaranth> making a package that has a python rules file ;)
<txwikinger2> recursive patching?
<rzr> are there pple from gentoo project around ? It would be nice to have a gentoo collaboration group if none exists already
<persia> mixing patches in diff.gz and debian/patches
<dholbach> what else? what makes it horrible for users?
<dholbach> what makes it horrible for other developers?
<dholbach> what makes it horrible for archive admins?
<minghua> persia: I wouldn't say it's a terrible thing, as long as the patches are on different areas.
<persia> deleting all the settings, and reconstructing from scratch in the maintainer scripts
<Amaranth> unneeded dependencies
<dholbach> good ideas... keep them coming :)
<persia> minghua: I've hit conflicts before with it, and unwinding was unpleasant.
<Amaranth> making a package that build-deps on all of gnome and all of kde (oops, i did that)
<Amaranth> :P
<minghua> persia: Right, sucks for mergers, I suppose.
<dholbach> no copyright information - dodgy stuff "from the net"
<txwikinger2> download things from different places inside debian/rules
<dholbach> no docs at all, no manpages
<Amaranth> txwikinger2: well, no, that has good uses
<Amaranth> manpages? who needs those? :)
<txwikinger2> code is self-documenting :D
<persia> checkinstall, dbs, yada, debmake
 * Amaranth stabs yada a million times
<rzr> nothing excepts stuffs in /usr/share/doc ... this happends packaging libraries the wrong way :)
<persia> Access the internet at build-time
<txwikinger2> fail install script because db does not exist
<Amaranth> interactive builds
<compwiz18> is using dpkg -b to build a package a good idea/bad idea?
<persia> interactive installs
<persia> compwiz18: That falls under "making a binary package directly..."
<Amaranth> an interactive build took out the buildds recently, didn't it?
<dholbach> lots of useless cruft in the package
<rulus> missing .desktop file for a graphical application
<txwikinger2> icons in wrong places
<dholbach> missing files in the package
<persia> rulus: There were 237n of those last I checked, so maybe less critical (but yes).
<Amaranth> installing to /opt
<amarillion> What is yada and why is it so bad? (Or is this not the place to ask that?)
<persia> amarillion: Don't ask.  Don't google.  Don't even look.  You will be happier.
<dholbach> software without active upstream
<dholbach> inactive maintainer, no bug triage
 * persia likes software without active upstream, if it is stable and well written.
<amarillion> dholbach, but what if the software is finished?
 * rzr reads http://yada.alioth.debian.org
<rulus> (software is never finished?)
 * Kmos dies
<Amaranth> why does the yada webpage talk about making lobster?
<dholbach> ok... shall we close our selection for this time around?
<Kmos> rulus: now, you need to be purified..
<Kmos> dholbach: move on =)
<dholbach> <Amaranth> dholbach: run autofoo in the build
<dholbach> <Amaranth> automake, autoconf, etc
<dholbach> was the first ones we had
<Amaranth> ok, should I explain?
<dholbach> Why can this be problematic?
<dholbach> Amaranth: great, go ahead
<txwikinger2> because of different versions of autofoo....
<Amaranth> Running automake or autoconf in the buildd can cause build failures due to different versions, a different environment, etc
<txwikinger2> ?
<Amaranth> err, in the build
 * txwikinger2 currentlu has this problem... work on ubuntu but not on debian
<Amaranth> From my experience no two computers will ever produce the same output from running autoconf
<dholbach> are there cases in which it might be necessary to run any of the autotools again and how would you deal with those?
<Amaranth> If you need to update the configure script or Makefiles to update dependencies and such you should update their configure.ac and Makefile.am counterparts then run automake or autoconf locally and put the diff between the new output and the original in a patch
<dholbach> does this make sense to everybody? do we have any questions about that?
<minghua> I disagree.  I think it's very reasonable to run autotools when build if you do it right.
<rzr> Amaranth: remove generated files on make clean will help ? is it mandatory ?
<txwikinger2> well... do you need to run autoconf if you change the architecture?
<dholbach> one example that come to my mind are Launchpad Integration in the GNOME packages (report bug to launchpad, etc)
<txwikinger2> Isn't the problem if version-related files are part of the package?
<minghua> To do it right, you need to build-depend proper version of autotools packages, and build-conflict troublesome ones.
<dholbach> speaking of the devil, seb128 the king of launchpad-integration and auto* patches is here :-)
<Amaranth> We do it in compiz to add a dependency on X cursor stuff for cursor theme support
<Amaranth> add the check to configure.ac, add the linker stuff to the Makefile.am, run autoconf and automake, diff the new versions to the old ones, dump the output into a patch, now we have our updated build system and the builder doesn't have to worry about it
<Amaranth> minghua: Of course it can be done but it's basically always better if you don't
<dholbach> I think the best way to avoid this is to add an option for whatever changes you need in the configure.ac/Makefile.am files and get it upstream :)
<Amaranth> Of course, but sometimes such things aren't possible :)
<dholbach> minghua and Amaranth both have points and it can be problematic
<dholbach> but it's probably not the first problem new contributors will run into :)
<dholbach> persia mentioned: <persia> autoconversions from ebuild, rpm, etc.
<dholbach> we have this every now and then, that dodgy ".deb files" turn up on blogs, the forums and other places that were produced that way
<dholbach> which is why we only review source packages and not .deb files that went through some mystic conversion process
<dholbach> <amarillion> making a binary package directly...
<dholbach> ^ means the same
<persia> alien is a great tool, and useful for an admin, but the resulting packages rarely have the right dependencies, and may be missing other useful bits.  Best to create the binary packages from a .dsc based source, rather than srpm or ebuild (which are both source formats).
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> thanks persia
<dholbach> <Amaranth> making a package that has a python rules file ;)
<Amaranth> Stick with the standard stuff, basically
<dholbach> it's best to try to keep the debian/rules file as simple and understandable as possible
<Amaranth> Just because you think it's cool to make the package in a 'special' way doesn't mean the next person to touch it will agree with you
 * txwikinger2 giggles
<dholbach> Makefile and shell elements are pretty common
<rzr> and if python break you can not build anything ..
<persia> No.  Makefile and shell elements only look similar
<dholbach> persia: what do you mean?
<Amaranth> debian/rules is a Makefile, if you disagree with this you're probably a somewhat advanced packager :)
<minghua> There is a proposal to mandate debian/rules as a Makefile in Debian Policy, IIRC.
<persia> dholbach: Trying anything tricky in a shell in a Makefile is likely to cause issues.  Similarly, shell scripts handle recursion and parallel execution poorly.
<persia> I don't think it is good to conflate them, although much of the syntax is similar.
<persia> Anything run outside $(shell $(COMMAND)) is unlikely to have the expected behaviour.
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> <txwikinger2> recursive patching?
<txwikinger2> You asked me to be wild
<txwikinger2> To write a patch that patches a patch :D
<Amaranth> This is a horrible thing to do
<Amaranth> Just apply the first patch, make your changes, make a patch from that, and make sure the first patch gets applied before this new one
<txwikinger2> well exactly
<dholbach> patches can depend on others, that's why a lot of packages use enumeration for patches in debian/patches
<Amaranth> 01change-foo
<Amaranth> 02change-foo-more
<persia> Even so, it makes unwinding and feeding upstream difficult.  Also it's a common mistake from using foo-edit-patch blindly.
<Amaranth> Right, ideally you shouldn't have any patches at all, they should all go upstream as soon as possible
<dholbach> agreed :)
<dholbach> persia and minghua had some more ideas about patching:
<dholbach> <persia> mixing patches in diff.gz and debian/patches
<dholbach> <minghua> persia: I wouldn't say it's a terrible thing, as long as the patches are on different areas.
<dholbach> <persia> minghua: I've hit conflicts before with it, and unwinding was unpleasant.
<dholbach> <minghua> persia: Right, sucks for mergers, I suppose.
<persia> Sometimes you need a local patch (see e.g. the man-db package).
<rzr> do you also use enumeration with quilt patch system ?
<Amaranth> rzr: You don't have to (it keeps a list of the order) but you should anyway to make it obvious what goes where
<rzr> yea the series file..
<Amaranth> we use quilt in compiz but our patches are still 01foo, 02foo, etc
<Amaranth> (btw, i think we have like 20 patches :/)
<minghua> Does any patch system rely on the enumeration for the order?  Dpatch has a 00list file to record the order, too.
<Amaranth> Another thing to not do: Learn best practices from the compiz patch
<Amaranth> minghua: cdbs
<Amaranth> err, from the compiz package
<seb128> simple-patchsys he means, cdbs can use any dpatch, simple-patchsys or quilt depending of what is listed in the rules
<Amaranth> well, yeah, but is simple-patchsys used anywhere else?
<Amaranth> should be specific though
<dholbach> door bell - sorry
<dholbach> brb
<Amaranth> It's a bomb!
<txwikinger2> It's M$
<seb128> dunno, but you can use cdbs without using simple-patchsys so saying cdbs is not right
<persia> I believe simple-patchsys is only available with CDBS
<Amaranth> Right, I just forgot the name :)
<persia> OK.  Next up: <Amaranth> unneeded dependencies
<Amaranth> This tends to happen when first making a package or when updating it to a new version
<Amaranth> Make sure the dependencies listed for the package are actually needed, otherwise people have to install things they don't need
<persia> What is a good way to check?
<Amaranth> hmm, i don't really know
<Amaranth> Usually when a new release is made they mention new and dropped dependencies
<persia> For compiled packages, you can check to make sure the libraries are compiled in by looking at the -l calls in the build log (and there's a better way with objdump, with which I'm insufficiently familiar).
<persia> For scripting languages, you can look for #include lines (or the equivalent) in the source files.
<persia> Anyone have any other suggestions?
<Amaranth> i check ldd for binaries
<rzr> nm too ?
<persia> ldd and nm are good.
<persia> Next up: <txwikinger2> download things from different places inside debian/rules
<Amaranth> of course nm doesn't work on stripped binaries
<persia> Amaranth: Should still list symbols for shared library access, no?
<seb128> what is that thing about dependencies?
<Amaranth> doesn't look like it, running it on /usr/bin/compiz.real gives no output
<persia> seb128: Ways to check to make sure the package really depends on things listed in Depends:
<minghua> If you use ${shlibs:Depends}, there shouldn't be anything missing (unneeded, perhaps) library in the dependency, should there?
<Amaranth> We're talking about listing things that aren't needed
<rzr> Amaranth: readelf -a is verbose
<seb128> well, libraries are usually automatically listed
<minghua> Then ldd won't work either.
<seb128> why do you want to use ldd?
<minghua> dh_shlibdeps should give warnings these days anyway.
<seb128> right
<amarillion> maybe the simplest way is just removing them one by one and trying with pbuilder
<seb128> and that's not a packaging question
<amarillion> this could be automated
<rzr> Amaranth: about foo.real <= is the .real suffix mentioned in some policy somewhere ?
<Amaranth> rzr: For compiz we have a wrapper script to make sure it starts correctly so the actual binary gets moved to compiz.real
<Amaranth> Not sure if there is some policy on this
<rzr> Amaranth: I guessed that , but why call it .real or .bin or .elf ?
<Amaranth> nothing else on my system has a .real version so i dunno
<Amaranth> i know firefox has firefox-bin
<rzr> I was wondering about that while building a native version of tuxguitar
<persia> OK.  So, let's look at the next one.   <txwikinger2> download things from different places inside debian/rules
<rzr> ...
<txwikinger2> well.. what happens if the download place disappears
<rzr> persia: you can merge this one with access to the internet at build time
<persia> txwikinger2: That's one part.  The other being that the buildds don't have internet access :)
<txwikinger2> :)
<persia> rzr: Doing that.  Thanks.
<rzr> txwikinger: or be spoofed ?
<persia> txwikinger2: Any suggestions on how to work around that at packaging time?
<txwikinger2> I think all necessary stuff should be part of the orig tarball
<rzr> txwikinger2: but in case they can not be distribuated ...
<Amaranth> That's install time though, not build time
<Amaranth> like flashplugin-nonfree
<persia> Also, sometimes there are out-of-tree patches maintained somewhere else that are interesting to include.
<rzr> I dont see any alternative than a wrapper script like swf etc
<Amaranth> If you need to install something at build time that is not redistributable then you should just not package such things
<txwikinger2> if buildds can't get it, it must be part of the package
<Amaranth> Downloading things at install time can be alright, although this is (i think) really only for flash
<persia> Right.  So you make sure to include it in the package.  In orig.tar.gz if you must, or in diff.gz if upstream ships an otherwise clean orig.tar.gz.
<rzr> do we have some package like that already ? why for ?
<persia> rzr: Like which?
<rzr> which need to dl stuff at compilation time
<minghua> Amaranth: Another existing example is the MS web core fonts.
<Amaranth> ah, right
<rzr> binaries only tough
<persia> rzr: Some example packages are those that use python ezinstall to download dependencies at build time.  CPAN, gems, etc. are also sometimes issues.
<txwikinger2> rzr the germinate stuff cannot be automated because of it
<rzr> oh yes I forgot them
<Amaranth> rzr: What package can you think of that would need to download something from the internet at build time?
<Amaranth> gems and such should simply be packages so you can build-dep on them properly
<dholbach> those people listening in today? were there any items discussed that you had problems understanding?
<dholbach> ok... seems to be all clear then :)
<persia> Amaranth: Yes, but it's an unfortunately common mistake, even in Debian sometimes (given the frequency with which arch:all packages are autobuilt)
<rzr> dholbach: beside your question it's ok for me :)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> <dholbach> no docs at all, no manpages
<dholbach> <Amaranth> manpages? who needs those? :)
<dholbach> <txwikinger2> code is self-documenting :D
<Amaranth> Alright then
<rzr> I just thought
<Amaranth> Even desktop applications should at least have a manpage explaining what they are and what (if any) command line arguments they take
<rzr> it should be easy to parse foo --help and generate a template man page isnt it ?
<Amaranth> For example, the alacarte manpage just says what alacarte is
<Amaranth> and it's horrible, so don't ever look at it :)
<rulus> Should manpages be translated?
<dholbach> it's not only about manpages... sometimes the upstream tarball ships documentation that is not installed into the package
<dholbach> the same goes for example code
<rzr> can man page be too documented ?
<Amaranth> a man page is documentation
<persia> rulus: That is nice, but at least including English as a base is best.  See http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/lintian/reports/Tbinary-without-english-manpage.html for some example packages that missed that, and an explanantion why it isn't ideal.
<dholbach> rzr: I don't think it happens very often :)
<rulus> persia: thanks :)
<dholbach> <rzr> nothing excepts stuffs in /usr/share/doc ... this happends packaging libraries the wrong way :)
<dholbach> good point
<dholbach> what you can do is run    dh_install --list-missing   in the directory of the local build
<Amaranth> wow, i think i should be taking notes :)
<dholbach> it will list all the files that are not installed into a package (especially in cases like rzr pointed out: where you have more than one binary package)
<Amaranth> i forgot about dh_install --list-missing
<minghua> Amaranth: Need help on alacarte man page?
<dholbach> it's a great tool
<Amaranth> minghua: I don't think I really need anything else but if you want to spruce it up a bit go for it
<dholbach> you can also run     debc    in the local build directory to find out which files are installed in which package
<Amaranth> ok, now i'm taking notes, i do all this junk manually :)
<dholbach> <txwikinger2> fail install script because db does not exist
<minghua> Amaranth: I'll probably give it a try.  Will let you know either way.
<dholbach> txwikinger2: can you say a bit more about this?
<txwikinger2> well.. there are often webapps that work with a db
<txwikinger2> when the db does not exist, they just fail and leave a faild-package in apt
<dholbach> right, they usually deal with those DBs in the postinst/prerm scripts, right?
<txwikinger2> yes
<dholbach> broken postinst/prerm scripts are a big problem for exactly the reason that txwikinger2 points out
<dholbach> if you're not careful enough, they will break the installation of your users
<Amaranth> oh man, prerm is the worst
<dholbach> upgrade processes etc
<Amaranth> well, and postrm
<dholbach> ask mvo about it, he has a lot to say about the topic :)
<dholbach> ok... it's time to close the session - thanks everybody for joining in
<Amaranth> it sucks not being able to remove a package and getting your dpkg stuck an such a state
<dholbach> thanks persia for taking over
<persia> Being too agressive about update-alternatives and update-rc in maintainer scripts is frustrating as well.
<dholbach> I had a great time and I hope you did too
<Amaranth> Has good, thanks to dholbach and persia for running this
<minghua> Yeah, thanks dholbach and persia.
<Amaranth> err, Was
<txwikinger2> \o/ dholbach
 * Amaranth needs sleep
 * dholbach hugs y'all
<persia> Amaranth: There are logs, so you can keep them if you want :)
<rzr> yea thx all , that was my 1st course, i'll manage to be there on next one ..
<dholbach> see you all next week :)
<persia> rzr: Also feel free to ask questions in #ubuntu-motu at any time.  There's less guarantee of an answer, but people may have time to get more in depth (I've seen 2-hour sessions spontaneously erupt on a single interesting issue).
<Amaranth> Those are fun
<Amaranth> I learned most of what I know from watching such things :)
<rzr> try manpages too :)
<Amaranth> man dh_* is good too
<rzr> !topic + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts ?
<santiago-ve> Hello!
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-13
<somerville32> crimsun, I'm sad to hear you're leaving the community.
<somerville32> crimsun, Are you going anywhere specific?
<crimsun> ok, carried over from #ubuntu-motu, we'll be looking at paman in hardy
<crimsun> this source package update is pretty straightforward, but I'll summarise the background.
<crimsun> for hardy, we currently have a mess in the Applications>Sound & Video menu ala http://trilug.org/~crimsun/Screenshot.png
<crimsun> the intent is to unclutter the menus similar to how the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenusRevisited spec was implemented.
<crimsun> so, to start, we make sure our apt source is current for hardy, and then we grab the paman source package from hardy.
<crimsun> `apt-get source paman`
<crimsun> please note the version, 0.9.4-1
<crimsun> the "upstream" version is 0.9.4, and the Debian source packaging revision is 1 (the hyphen is a separator).
<crimsun> the version, 0.9.4-1, implies that this source package in Ubuntu hardy was synced directly from Debian without any changes.
<crimsun> since we'll be amending the source package, we'll be sure to note that in the version string by appending "ubuntu1" after the Debian source packaging revision (1).
<crimsun> the final version for our Ubuntu-modified source package will be 0.9.4-1ubuntu1.
<crimsun> Luckily, the devscripts package (`apt-get install devscripts`) contains a 'dch' utility to make working with these versions easier.
<crimsun> so, now, we'll begin editing our changelog
<crimsun> `cd paman-0.9.4`
<crimsun> the next thing we'll do is use the 'dch' utility to bump the version.
<crimsun> `dch -i`
<crimsun> note how the correct version and distribution release are inserted automatically at the top.
<crimsun> paman (0.9.4-1ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<crimsun> I'll now outline the three things we need to do;
<crimsun> 1) change the maintainer field ala https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<crimsun> 2) create a patch to hide the menu item for paman
<crimsun> 3) adjust the package control fields to work appropriately with our new MenusRevisited scheme
<crimsun> ---  Step 1  ---
<crimsun> since you're now editing debian/changelog, make an entry to note that, e.g., * Packaging:  maintainer field mangling
<crimsun> save, then exit the editor you're using
<crimsun> now the file that we'll be editing in step 1 is debian/control
<crimsun> use an editor with that file, and scroll down to the fourth line
<crimsun> "Maintainer: CJ van den Berg <cj@vdbonline.com>"
<crimsun> we'll need to change that to "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<crimsun> next, we retain the original maintainer information by inserting a line below our new one: "XSBC-Original-Maintainer: CJ van den Berg <cj@vdbonline.com>"
<crimsun> I'm now going to skip ahead to Step 3, since in that step, we edit the same file (debian/control)
<crimsun> ---  Step 3 ---
<crimsun> remember that one of the main points of this source package adjustment is to have the appropriate binary packages hinted
<crimsun> thus, we need to add several binary package names to Recommends for paman
<crimsun> in the "Package: paman" section, please see the Recommends control field
<crimsun> currently paman only recommends pavumeter.  We want to amend that to recommend pavucontrol and padevchooser as well
<crimsun> "Recommends: pavumeter, pavucontrol, padevchooser"
<crimsun> now, we've finished editing debian/control, and thus, we've finished Steps 1 & 3.
<crimsun> ---  Step 2  ---
<crimsun> now we'll use a handy utility called cdbs-edit-patch to simplify creating a patch for the menu item
<crimsun> when we list the contents of the patch directory (`ls debian/patches`), we see there's already one patch
<crimsun> next, we check if that one patch is applied (`cat debian/patches/series`)
<crimsun> we see that it is.
<crimsun> now we'll create a patch that applies on top of that existing one.
<crimsun> we'll name our new patch descriptively, say, 0050-MenusRevisited.patch
<crimsun> we accomplish this with:
<crimsun> `cdbs-edit-patch 0050-MenusRevisited`
<crimsun> now, the appropriate line we'll add is "NoDisplay=true"
<crimsun> we'll make this change in the shipped desktop file, src/paman.desktop
<crimsun> simply appending that new line to the file is sufficient
<crimsun> lookee there, a spelling error that we can correct in the Comment field
<crimsun> (I changed mine to "Comment=Manage your PulseAudio sound server")
<crimsun> that's all the edits we need to make to that desktop file
<crimsun> save, then exit the editor
<somerville32> I get dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: quilt autotools-dev libpulse-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev lynx asciidoc xmlt when I attempt to use cdbs-edit-patch
<crimsun> somerville32: in that case, you need `apt-get build-dep paman`
<somerville32> crimsun, installing quilt seemed to correct the issue
<crimsun> (right, that's sufficient for the problem at hand.  I'm being a bit more verbose to cover, for posterity/logs, what people may need without an sbuild or pbuilder)
 * somerville32 nods.
<crimsun> at this point, we've edited src/paman.desktop, so we need to preserve our changes in 0050-MenusRevisited.patch
<crimsun> that's pretty straightforward:  we exit by using `exit`
<crimsun> we're now back in the original directory, and we've a shiny new debian/patches/0050-MenusRevisited.patch
<crimsun> next, we need to append that filename to debian/patches/series so that it's applied
<crimsun> `echo 0050-MenusRevisited.patch>>debian/patches/series`
<crimsun> and now, we summarise our changes by editing debian/changelog
<crimsun> "* Patches:  Apply (new) patch to mask menu item ala MenusRevisited."
<crimsun> the next-to-last step will be to regenerate the source package:
<crimsun> `debuild -S -uc -us`
<crimsun> finally, we'll generate a debdiff that we can attach to a bug report filed, using Launchpad, against the paman source package
<crimsun> `cd ..`
<crimsun> `debdiff paman_0.9.4-1.dsc paman_0.9.4-1ubuntu1.dsc paman_0.9.4-1ubuntu1.debdiff`
<crimsun> err, sorry, that last command should be:
<crimsun> `debdiff paman_0.9.4-1.dsc paman_0.9.4-1ubuntu1.dsc > paman_0.9.4-1ubuntu1.debdiff`
<crimsun> and we've finished!
<somerville32> crimsun, Should we update the standards version?
<crimsun> if you wish to verify that 3.7.3 is adhered to and then update it in debian/control, sure.  I didn't, because I didn't verify.
<somerville32> Okay
<somerville32> I shall
<crimsun> -> -motu
<h1st0> echo !fonts > h1st0,  h1st0 Read the private message from ubotu
<h1st0> hrm...
<h1st0> test
<h1st0> !test > h1st0
<h1st0> !fonts > h1st0,   h1st0 Read the private message from ubotu.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-06
<PrivateVoid> hello pleia2
<pleia2> hey PrivateVoid
<PrivateVoid> Tomorrow night is the big night, heh?
<PrivateVoid> pleia2, are you running the US LoCo team now?
<pleia2> nah, it's sort of leaderless
<pleia2> eightyeight was trying to take charge, but he's been busy with life lately
<PrivateVoid> ah... notice you changed some stuff....
<PrivateVoid> I can assist -- if needed...
<PrivateVoid> just let me know.
<PrivateVoid> pleia2, just fixed one part of the menu for ya
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I might email eightyeight tonight, people are sorta getting antsy to get things rolling again
<PrivateVoid> just let me know... always willing to lend a hand
<PrivateVoid> pleia2, will you be there tomorrow night?
<pleia2> at the Americas Council meeting?
<PrivateVoid> We got our first newsletter out for NY
<PrivateVoid> pleia2, yes, at the membership meeting
<PrivateVoid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Newsletter/Issue1
<pleia2> yep
<PrivateVoid> Cool... I am looking forward to it with nervous anticipation
<pleia2> :)
<somaunn> problem: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<somaunn> can someone help me resolve this
<pusselgenerator>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pusselgenerator> ...
<woli> ok
<jrib> aptitude search '~i~nlinux-restrict'
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101264/
<jrib> woli: purge all that along with the two nvidia packages from before
<woli> jrib, just for you to know, this is the current status of the issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/101266/
<woli> jrib, from the restricted modules, there are three packages: 19, 21 and 22
<jrib> woli: you are purging the 5 packages you got from http://paste.ubuntu.com/101264/
<woli> ok, I chose to purge the common one, and they are all getting removed.
<woli> jrib,
<jrib> woli: k
<jrib> I wanted you to actually purge them though
<woli> well, I purged one and they all got removed. Now, I purge the one in  aptitude search '~i~nnvidia' ?
<jrib> woli: sure purge the others you got
<woli> jrib, new status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101270/
<jrib> woli: it's not time to test anything yet.  Did you purge everything including the two nvidia packages?
<woli> jrib, done purging.
<woli> it was only one package...
<jrib> nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx-new
<woli> It was not there this time. Legacy was instead.
<jrib> that's impossible
<woli> Uh, no it was not sorry.
<woli> It just appeared as autocomplettion.
<woli> so, done purging.
<jrib> woli: ok, now 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<woli> done
<woli> !who | woli
<ubot5> woli, please see my private message
<woli> jrib (just pinging)
<jrib> ok.  Now run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<jrib> woli:
<woli> dont worry, I am alerted whenever someone posts a message in this channel.
<woli> jrib, it asks me if I want to use the kernel framebuffer device.
<woli> interface.
<jrib> woli: meh, try with 'no' for now.  You can do it over later and change it if you want
<woli> jrib, em... it tells me to choose a keyboard but there are no options.
<woli> jrib,
<woli> done
<jrib> woli: you ran 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' afterwards?
<woli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101276/
<jrib> :/
<jrib> woli: add a driver line and run nvidia-xconfig again I guess
<jrib> Driver "nv"
<woli> I add it to the xorg?
<jrib> sure in the section "Configured Video Device"
<jrib> I assume xorg.conf wasn't changed by nvidia-xconfig
<woli> jrib, this is my new xorg conf.. it doesn't have that part http://paste.ubuntu.com/101279/
<jrib> ok, it just created its own I guess
<jrib> woli: seems ok, reboot
<woli> ok
<woli> brb
<woli> nah...
<woli> low-graphics mode again.
<woli> jrib, no drivers in use either in the hardware drivers
<woli> using vesa.
<jrib> woli: pastebin 'lsmod | grep nvidia' and '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<jrib> woli: did you install drivers manually or use envy before by the way?
<woli> before, I had used envy once.
<jrib> ugh
<jrib> ok
<woli> before that, I installed them with the Hardware Drivers
<woli> Should I uninstall the ones envy installed?
<jrib> woli: yes
<woli> lsmod grep thing returns nothing.
<jrib> good
<jrib> you don't have an nvidia module being loaded
<woli> is that sarcasm?
<jrib> no, I mean we understand what the current problem is
<jrib> anyway, remove the envy one
<woli> ok.
<jrib> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<woli> It says that it is going to remove the glx new one...
<woli> now it is installing something mesa lib1gl or such
<woli> I don't know why an uninstallation should download something.
<woli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101284/
<jrib> woli: is envy done?
<woli> No.. it is still downloading a package.
<jrib> k
<jrib> nvidia-glx-new was supposed to be installed before?  Did you try and it failed or just forgot to install?
<woli> I installed it.
<woli> envyng uninstalled it.
<jrib> ok
<woli> 33% of download...
<jrib> I have no idea what envy does, I just know it was never really a good solution
<woli> lol...
<woli> ubuntu should have JUST ONE software installer.
<jrib> exactly
<woli> I posted an idea to the brainstorm to merge the synaptic with the add/remove
<woli> hope it gets approved.
<jrib> well those are okay imo, synaptic is just like advanced mode of add/remove.  In the end they are both just frontends to apt
<woli> well, but I have applications that appear installed in one of them, but not on the other.
<jrib> that's a bug then
<woli> 71%
<woli> I really want to thank you for helping me with this.
<jrib> np, I'm grading papers anyway so need a distraction :)
<woli> Are you a professor?
<jrib> nah, grad student
<woli> ah.
<woli> Operation complete. Would you like to restart your computer?
<jrib> woli: install nvidia-glx-new first
<woli> done. reboot?
<woli> or should I xconfig again instead?
<jrib> woli: just check your xorg.conf to make sure it's still using nvidia
<woli> jrib, using nv...
<jrib> woli: k, run nvidia-xconfig
<woli> it finally ran errorless
<jrib> k, reboot
<woli> xorg.conf alright, rebooting...
<woli> low graphics mode again.
<jrib> lsmod | grep nvidia
<woli> no output.
<jrib> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<woli> hold on.
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101292/
<jrib> what does 'sudo modprobe nvidia' do?
<woli> jrib, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<jrib> woli: I'd purge those package we purged before and install it again as having the envy driver installed may have messed things up
<woli> jrib, oh man
<jrib> woli: eh?
<woli> the power went off for a while.
<jrib> oh, fun
<woli> sure.
<woli> look, I was wondering if I should instead run the xorg,conf reset command and then just install the drivers from the Hardware Drivers tools.
<woli> tool*
<woli> jrib
<jrib> woli: hardware drivers is just going to install nvidia-glx-new anyway
<jrib> it's easier to troubleshoot using apt imo
<woli> yes..
<jrib> woli: you can try of course.  See if the nvidia module gets loaded
<woli> but back in the days when I was installing my wacom, I messed up with the xorg a couple of times, and that was the way I fixed it.
<woli> I will try, and if it does not work, I'll get back to you.
<woli> which was the xorg.conf reset command?
<woli> ah nvm.
<woli> jrib, FINALLY.
<woli> solved low-graphics mode problem and resolution.
<woli> Monitor is now detected.
<jrib> how?
<woli> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<woli> now, graphics drivers are not enabled i think.
<woli> but, my screen is slightly moved to the left.
<woli> jrib : pinging.
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101324/
<woli> jrib, lsmod has still no output.
<jrib> then we haven't really changed anything, you're just using nv for the driver
<jrib> I'd do the whole purge restricted and nvidia dance again since envy may have interfered before
<woli> ok
<woli> purging legacy (it appeared in autocompletion again, so just to check) and new.
<woli> done.
<jrib> and nvidia-kernel-common or whatever
<woli> ah ok
<woli> not installed, so not removed.
<woli> now, should i proceed with the glx-new?
<jrib> and linux-restricted*?
<woli> done
<jrib> specifically, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is purged?
<woli> not installed, so not removed.
<jrib> ls -al /lib/linux-restricted-modules
<woli> no such file or directory.
<jrib> k, you have a clean xorg.conf?
<jrib> ie after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<woli> yes
<woli> what next?
<jrib> nvidia-xconfig
<woli> command not found.
<woli> should i install glx new?
<jrib> sure
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101337/
<woli> i think there was a command to enable the drivers...
<jrib> meh, it created its own now.  That's fine.  Let's see if nvidia gets loaded on reboot now
<woli> ok
<woli> monitor is screwed up again/
<jrib> lsmod | grep nvidia
<jrib> is what we care about
<woli> the identifier in the xorg config is device0... shouldn't it be Configured Video Device?
<woli> no output.
<woli> its using vesa again.
<jrib> woli: modprobe nvidia  throws errors still?
<woli> jrib, check out this draft of xorg i made
<woli> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<woli> yes.
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101343/
<jrib> woli: xorg.conf isn't the problem.  If the nvidia module isn't getting loaded, xorg.conf isn't related
<woli> ah...
<jrib> woli: uname -r
<woli> well, but xorg does affect my monitor.
<jrib> sure
<woli> 2.6.24-22-generic
<jrib> woli: sudo depmod -a
<woli> ok, but first, i think you want to take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101345/
<woli> running depmod..
<woli> no output.
<jrib> woli: sudo modprobe nvidia
<woli> same error.
<jrib> there's this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/106217 but /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed didn't exist before right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 106217 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Hidden file does not get removed when switching from nvidia-glx-new/nvidia-glx-legacy to nvidia-glx causing X not to start due to mismatch of versions" [High,Fix released]
<woli> jrib, have you read this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jrib> woli: once upon a time, why?
<woli> nah, just wondering if we should follow it.
<jrib> woli: don't see anything there except depmod
<woli> ah
<woli> I removed all envyng packages.
<woli> It says there in the page that if one has used envyng, the hardware drivers will not interact.
<jrib> woli: does it give a solution?
<woli> but jrib, i think I should download the restricted modules for it to work.
<woli> nah.
<jrib> those are installed when you install nvidia-glx-new
<woli> ah
<jrib> don't follow this, but it's probably the same issuehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950777
<woli> sorry, but the restricted modules weren't installed. I'm installing them.
<woli> we missed it there I guess...
<jrib> what exactly are you installing?
<woli> linux-restricted-modules
<woli> If the restricted driver remains unactivated after attempting to activate it in the Hardware Drivers dialog, you may not have the appropriate linux headers installed to compile the driver. Ensure that the linux-headers-XXX and linux-restricted-modules-XXX packages are installed, where XXX matches the version of the kernel you are using (linux-image-XXX).
<jrib> you should have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) installed
<jrib> linux-restricted-modules just pulls in those packages
<woli> Well, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-22-generic was not installed.
<jrib> that's not possible
<jrib> not if it was purged before and nvidia-glx-new installed
<woli> Well, apt-get is downloading it right now.
<woli> I did purged it
<woli> take a look at this, jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101347/
<woli> The card has now appeared again in the Hardware drivers.
<jrib> lsmod | grep nvidia
<woli> no output.
<jrib> modprobe nvidia
<woli> same error.
<jrib> :/
<jrib> sudo depmod -a
<woli> done.
<jrib> modprobe nvidia
<woli> same error.
<woli> what does modprobe do?
<jrib> tries to load the module
<woli> ahh.. now i understand.
<woli> the module is not loadable. I know you knew that hehe.
<jrib> sudo insmod /lib/modules/[version]/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<woli> So, which module is it? nvidia-glx-new or what?
<jrib> see if that works
<jrib> replace [version] with whatever
<woli> yes
<woli> it threw no output.
<jrib> lsmod | grep nvidia
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101349/
<woli> !
<woli> jrib
<jrib> you seem to be having the same issue here then: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950777 There's a workaround there with commenting a line in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video, but you should see if you can find a bug for it in bugs.ubuntu.com and see if there is a better solution
<woli> so, should I not try that one?
<jrib> woli: trying it to see if it works is okay.  I would just make sure there isn't a better solution before settling on it.  But if it does work, then you know more about the problem
<woli> modprobe returns no errors now.
<jrib> you can try starting X if you have your xorg.conf setup for nvidia
<woli> jrib, does that mean nvidia-xconfig?
<jrib> sure
<woli> + relog
<woli> ok
<woli> so relog/reboot?
<jrib> just 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<woli>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<woli> nothing else happened.
<jrib> go to tty7
<woli> what is that?
<jrib> where are you typing commands now?
<woli> gnome-terminal
<jrib> oh.
<woli> damn i've spent all day fixing this.
<jrib> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart    then.  (bye)
<jrib> heh
<woli> same ting.
 * jrib refuses to believe
<woli> Look, this is the real deal.
<woli> I am going to get a new computer by tomorrow.
<woli> This one goes to my brother, who doesn't know if he wants ubuntu.
<woli> I think I will just reinstall the whole ubuntu.
<woli> If he doesn't want it, then Ill wipe it out.
<woli> going to do a restart
<PrivateVoid> I just ordered my new rig
<PrivateVoid> gotta wait for it to be delivered...
<PrivateVoid> and they list the shipping date as the 16th
<PrivateVoid> whole lotta anticipation
<woli> jrib, hey.
<woli> Well, I guess today is almost gone,.
<woli> I will worry no more about this problem for I will reinstall/remove ubuntu from this computer, to install windows xp maybe. My brother is not very wise in that.
<woli> I will recieve my new computer tomorrow afternoon, and till then, I will hold myself from all computer activities.
<woli> Then the new age will begin.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-07
<jrib> woli: good luck then
<woli> hi
<woli> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Okay so have you seen the wiki page yet
<woli> I have a kde uetbootin and the usb-creator that savvas got for me.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<woli> i want to know if I just need to use either program to set up completely my usb, or if ill have to do other stuff besides that
<woli> which software do you recommend me to use?
<Paddy_EIRE> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<Paddy_EIRE> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Paddy_EIRE> You will need to reference those
<woli> So i will need to do things besides running the usb creation applications?
<Paddy_EIRE> Any particular questions about what step you are at.. then just give me a buzz
<woli> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, are you running from ubuntu at the moment?
<Paddy_EIRE> or running ubuntu rather
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<persia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick is a little out-of-date.  usb-creator should just work, assuming you have an ISO.
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> usb-creator is all you need
<woli> I am
<woli> ah ok perfect
<woli> I guess I need no more guidance.
<Paddy_EIRE> just fire questions as you go
<Paddy_EIRE> persia, that page needs updating
<Paddy_EIRE> If I get the time I will do it
<persia> Paddy_EIRE, Agreed.  You see more of the questions from users than I: perhaps you'd like to take a stab at it?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah no probs
<woli> Damn, Paddy left
<woli> persia, do you know about this?
<woli> I just want to know if which option should I choose...
<woli> hold on.
<woli> When starting up from this disk, documents and settings will be: a) Stored in reserved extra space; b) Discarded on shutdown, unless you save them elsewhere
<persia> Are you planning to install, or use this as a live system on a stick on various machines?
<woli> Sorry, I misunderstood what I read before. Now I noticed what it really meant.
<woli> I'm using the discard on shutdown, unless saved elsewhere because I'm just going to use it to install ubuntu on a lappy once.
<persia> If you're just planning an install, then that's the right choice.
<woli> Thanks. Sorry for the disturbance.
<persia> If you have a suggestion on how to rephrase that may not lead to this confusion, please file a bug.
<woli> persia, also, is it unsafe to rename a boot usb?
<persia> How do you mean "rename"?
<woli> Like in change the label of the drive.
<persia> Shouldn't matter.
<woli> Ok.
<woli> Thanks persia, my live usb is now created. I just hope it works =D.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-08
<woli> hi
<woli> look, this is the thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<woli> i want to install ubuntu in my brand new vista system
<woli> but it comes with a lot of small partitions
<woli> well 3, but thats still too much for a brand new system
<woli> and i want to know which partitions could I wipe out.
<woli> do you have vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> so the first problem is the 4 primary partition limit.
<woli> is there one actually?
<Jack_Sparrow> you will need to create an extended partition and create logicals inside that
<woli> oh i want that
<Jack_Sparrow> no I dont use vista.. and I wont let my frineds do vista
<woli> but there goes my other problem, the os partition, which occupies the 90% of the hdd is not inside the extended...
<woli> if i want to resize it, i need to turn off the 'round to cylinders option
<Jack_Sparrow> how big is the extennnded and what is on it now
<woli> i dont know what that is, and if its evil or if its not
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, best to break partitions on cylinder boundaries
<woli> the extended is 2,50GB big and only a fat partition called MEDIA DIRECT is on it...
<Jack_Sparrow> how big is the extended and what is on it now
<woli> that
<Jack_Sparrow> 2.5 gig   extended only
<woli> yes...
<woli> my hdd is 500 gb big..
<woli> is it a big problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> 2.5 gig extended is worthless
<woli> it is
<woli> i can resize it, can't i?
<Jack_Sparrow> make sure it has nothing you need.. and delete it   and the extended, then resize your vista partition
<woli> what happens if i turn the 'round to cylinders option' off?
<Jack_Sparrow> then crerate a new extended with two ext3 and one swap
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, why are you needing to do that
<woli> i am an order freak..
<Jack_Sparrow> not a good idea.. you will waste space
<woli> will i?
<woli> well, i managed to do it rounding cylinders... i just unchecked it and checked it again... it worked...
<Jack_Sparrow> defrag vista, twice... before you resize
<woli> the problem is now i have 3 unallocated separate partitions
<woli> ok i will...
<woli> do i still need to, even when being able to do it rounding to cylinders?
<Jack_Sparrow> use gparted .. the gparted livecd would be my choice but you can run it from ubuntu livecd, there are occasionally issues whickh is why I use the standalone gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, on a new system I doubt you need to defrag, but safer to do it.. twice
<woli> well, i am in the live session, with gpa7rted
<woli> but ok, i will return with defraing done...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, so you have the basics of what you need
<woli> i will just erase the recovery partition, or should i leave it for now?
<Jack_Sparrow> I will NOT be here
<woli> you will not?
<Jack_Sparrow> leave the recovery partition
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> I told You I was leaving and could only give you a couple minutes
<woli> look, i will only use vista for games and other software
<woli> ok, ill look for somebody else then
<Jack_Sparrow> leave the recovery partition..
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<somaunn> hello guys
<daredevilthere> Hey all
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-09
<Messier51> M uy buenas tardes desde la hermosa Colombia
<LordMetroid> Alreadt people here
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-10
<ben_trauko> hey there
<ben_trauko> cu
<ingcomrbr> Hi..
<ingcomrbr> Is my first time here..
<ingcomrbr> I am inquiring UbuntuDeveloperWeek about...
<ingcomrbr> Anyone knows soomw about it?
<ingcomrbr> MMm..
<ingcomrbr> I don't know whether I need talk here too
<persia> ingcomrbr, Coordination information is on the wiki page.  Nothing is likely to happen here until it gets started.
<persia> (and the coordinators may not be in this channel regularly)
<ingcomrbr> ok.
<ingcomrbr> :)
<ingcomrbr> sorry and thanks
<ingcomrbr> quit
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-11
<ray_> hi
<hobo> Anyone know how to play DVD-ROM in Ubuntu?
<Mamarok> hobo: ask in #ubuntu, this classroom is not for questions right now :)
<hobo> Thank you Mamarok, I am sorry if I caused any problems.
<Mamarok> hobo: no worry, you didn't :)
<WesleyChrist> ls
<WesleyChrist> hallo?
<davidebr90> ciao
<davidebr90> c'è nessuno?
<davidebr90> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,251148.0.html
<kvillaville> hola
<kvillaville> para cuando esta UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<kvillaville> ??¿¿¿??
<poncho> hola
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-11
<DoorToDoorGeek> Hello All
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-12
<cjohnston> hi DoorToDoorGeek
<DoorToDoorGeek> Hello
<DoorToDoorGeek> cjohnston, can I ask how advanced is some of the stuff that goes on here?
<cjohnston> DoorToDoorGeek: if you check out the link in the topic to the classroom page you will see... It gets into developing and such
<DoorToDoorGeek> It looked kinda advanced but was not sure how it was presented
<nhandler> It all depends on the session and who the intended audience is
<DoorToDoorGeek> gottcha
<DoorToDoorGeek> thanks
<DoorToDoorGeek> so you guys are developers?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-14
<CaptainCanuck> is there much happening right now? or is everyone who is responsible for a topic busy? cant wait for the 23rd
<persia> CaptainCanuck: This channel only carries organised classes, but those aren't the only ways to learn.  What area interests you?
<CaptainCanuck> not sure really, jack of all interests
<qwebirc42530> hello everyone
<thisfred> me?
<thisfred> DONE: reviews TODO finish OAuth tokens in db branch | get working patch fom Jan | talk to alecu about the wonderful world of couch | Blocked: Jan
<qwebirc22155> hola
<eeperry> date-u
<fakeer> Anyway I can get an email announcement or alert for the incoming Classroom sessions?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-15
<persia> pleia2: How closely are the schedules for -classroom coordinated?  Is there a published calendar that can be used to set alerts?
<persia> Or is it just the wiki page (which may be missing some sessions)?
<pleia2> it's tricky, I try to keep the ubuntu-classroom mailing list up to date with coming events
<pleia2> the wiki is kept up to date though
<pleia2> getting everyone who hosts classes here to put everything on the same calendar/list/wiki has proven to be a challenge, so I concentrate on making sure the wiki is ok at least
<persia> heh.
<persia> So I suppose someone would either have to write a screen-scraper to process the wiki and send alerts, or volunteer to maintain some ical resource matching the wiki.
<pleia2> well, you could subscribe to the Classroom wiki page
<pleia2> each time it's changed you'll get a notification :)
<persia> Right, but it doesn't do the timely alert thing :)
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> but yes, certainly volunteers to help keep things updated would be awesome
<persia> I think that's probably the best solution for now, although it needs someone to keep paying attention, and such people are unfortunately rare.
<pleia2> yeah, and all my attempts at pleia2 clones have failed
<persia> The experiment with google calendar for the fridge seems to have encountered a number of issues (most critically with daylight savings time), which I'm not sure it's best to repeat.
 * pleia2 doublechecks the lock on the basement door
<persia> Do you have a working accelerated growth chamber, or are you still stuck with the 15-years-in-an-oaken-cask method?
<pleia2> oaken cask, it's taking forever :)
<persia> Yeah.  One needs serious antigerone treatments to get sufficient quantity to overcome the natural reject rate with that method.
 * pleia2 chuckles
<persia> So, in summary:
<persia> fakeer: there isn't such a facility now, but it would be great if someone was willing to make one :)
<syikin> how to implement olsr in ubuntu
<persia> syikin: For support, you probably want #ubuntu
<RBucky> Hello
<Darkedge> I was wondering if theres a class on Debian Packaging sometime in the near future..?
<porthose> Darkedge, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-16
<robertm85> CLEAR
<lpadilla_> hello
<Shadal> I thought Open Days was starting this morning... ??
<maco> 23rd, i thought
<Shadal> oooo ;) I'm a week early..
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-17
<G-Unit> Все здрасте)))
<Hi-TeK> date -u
<Hi-TeK> :-D
<denis> йоу,hi people
<Koss> foomor: здраствуйте коллега
<diger> test\
<yar1k> êó
<ravencroft_> всем привет)
<Koss> прэвэд)
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-11
<shotgunfool> Hey all, can anyone tell me how i can get into Hardware information on ubuntu 10.10, it doesnt appear to be in the list of applications. Cheers. Shotgunfool
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-14
<RonTheInternetPr> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-15
<vonvon> hi
<vonvon> oo
<jmarsden> vonvon: There are no classes now.  use #ubuntu for support issues regarding Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-16
<jrib> FxIII: should be quieter in here
<FxIII> jrib:  ok
<jrib> FxIII: apt-cache policy libatk1.0-dev libatk1.0-0 plymouth libplymouth2 usplash
<jrib> FxIII: I'm curious what « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » suggests at this point too
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554733/
<FxIII> jrib: it suggest me to run apt-get -f install and complains as if i run apt-get -f install
<FxIII> jrib: i can pastebind it if you want
<jrib> sure
<jrib> why is mountall on version 1.0, I don't understand
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554734/
<jrib> FxIII: sudo apt-get install plymouth  (do you know why it's not installed?)
<FxIII> jrib: i belive it was unistalling the old packet when the boom appends
<jrib> I see
<FxIII> plymounth depends libplymounth2 but is not going to be installed...
<FxIII> i pastebin
<jrib> FxIII: no need
<FxIII> jrib: ok thanks :D
<jrib> FxIII: sudo apt-get install libplymouth2    we chase the rabbit this way...
<FxIII> it breaks mountall (<2.8) but 1.0 is to be installed
<jrib> FxIII: sudo apt-get intsall libplymouth2 plymouth mountall
<FxIII> pymounth breaks gdm
<jrib> heh, pastebin?
<FxIII> shal i add gdm?
<FxIII> just a moment
<jrib> yeah sure, you can add it; just make sure there's an old gdm installed with apt-cache policy gdm
<FxIII> installed 2.28.1-0ubuntu2.2, candidate 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-ubuntu4
<jrib> k
<jrib> getting a snack, brb
<FxIII> ?
<FxIII> what about the partial upgrade proposed by the graphical package upgrade?
<jrib> you can try if you want
<FxIII> I simply dont know what it does (i ever have a shiver when i do thigs that i dont know)
<FxIII> ok i try the partial upgrade then i see what append
<jrib> FxIII: it should tell you what it wants to do, no?  There's usually a "details" button you can press
<FxIII> yeah jrib , until the power goes down :D
<jrib> ha
<FxIII> I will tell when it finished (if you are still here ;)
<FxIII> no way
<FxIII> Broken packages
<jrib> let me guess... mountall?
<FxIII> does not tell :D
<jrib> FxIII: sudo apt-get intsall libplymouth2 plymouth mountall gdm
<FxIII> same erros, depends on things that are too old
<FxIII> i can pastebin if you want
<jrib> sure
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554737/
<jrib> one way around this is probably to remove mountall and then put it back, but if something goes wrong you probably won't be able to mount
<FxIII> i got a look to synaptic that say there are 5 broken packages, what if i march then to reinstall?
<FxIII> is the same right?
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> FxIII: try, sudo apt-get -f install libplymouth2 plymouth mountall gdm, i'm curious if -f actually does anything
<FxIII> but it reinstall other packages and update other ones (mountall included)
<FxIII> ok
<FxIII> leaving synaptic
<jrib> FxIII: it updated mountall?
<jrib> what's apt-cache policy mountall say now?
<FxIII> i do notthing with synaptic
<FxIII> same error
<FxIII> mountall installed 1.0 candidate 2.15.3
<FxIII> need the output?
<jrib> FxIII: I give you a choice :)  1) remove mountall with dpkg and then try to upgrade everything and reinstall mountall  2) continue adding things to apt-get install list
<FxIII> what about 3) using synaptic to reinstall brocken packages? probably is the same of 2.
<jrib> FxIII: ok try 3
<FxIII> :D
<FxIII> it tell me it will update mountall libatk1.0-dev
<jrib> k
<FxIII> among other
<FxIII> ok fingercross
<FxIII> hahaha
<FxIII> internal error, could not perform immediate configuration(2) on plymouth
<FxIII> cant plymouth be wiped out :D
<jrib> you don't have plymouth installed
<FxIII> you are right
<FxIII> i can unmark it
<FxIII> no way...
<FxIII> ok i'm starting to think that is faster to recover data and reinstall
<jrib> (1) is fast if it works.  (2) I don't know how many more things you will have to add
<FxIII> i mean to copy /home and reinstall the ubuntu from scrach
<jrib> sure, you can do that
<padhu> FxIII: You can, try partimage
<FxIII> iìis not installed and I dont know how to do it :D
<jrib> FxIII: partimage allows you to backup partitions, it's not really useful to you in this case
<padhu> jrib: we can restore it
<FxIII> I can tar the whole home from root in single user mode
<jrib> padhu: but he would be restoring the broken parts as well
<FxIII> it makes sense?
<jrib> FxIII: sure, I still think you can fix this using (1) or (2) though.  But since installing ubuntu is pretty quick, that's probably easier
<jrib> FxIII: after you have backups, try (1) if you don't mind :)
<FxIII> jrib:
<FxIII> jrib: lets try 1) :D
<FxIII>  sudo dpkg -u mountall ?
<jrib> FxIII: -r, not -u
<FxIII> ok
<FxIII> dependency problems prevent removal of mountall : upstart depends on mountall
<jrib> FxIII: force its removal
<FxIII> jrib: how? -rf?
<FxIII> --force-depends?
<jrib> FxIII: you should have backups before we do this
<jrib> FxIII: yeah
<FxIII> i can always access the partition from a live disk right?
<FxIII> jrib:
<jrib> FxIII: right
<FxIII> jrib: here we go!
<FxIII> jrib: it appears it does all
<FxIII> it says that "ureadahead will be reprofiled on enxt reboot"
<FxIII> what now?
<jrib> now do « apt-get -f install »
<FxIII> jrib: ok
<FxIII> not there ise the problem on libatk1.0-dev and ubuntu-netbook-remix
<FxIII> i pastebin jrib
<jrib> FxIII: just remove the -dev, not necessary anyway
<jrib> you can always reinstall it later if you want
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554753/
<FxIII> jrib:  how? with apt-get or with dpkg?
<jrib> FxIII: apt-get will probably complain about the other issues
<FxIII> libgtk2.0-dev depends on libatk1.0-dev
<FxIII> jrib: do i force as before?
<jrib> FxIII: nah leave it
<FxIII> what now?
<FxIII> jrib: what now?
<jrib> FxIII: lets try to sort out the libatk issue I suppose.  This wasn't as fast as I thought :P: sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0
<FxIII> is the newset version
<jrib> oh
<jrib> erm
<FxIII> jrib:  the other errors remains
<jrib> apt-cache policy libatk1.0-dev libatk1.0-0
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554755/
<jrib> oh I see so apt-get install is stupid :(
<jrib> what happens when you do: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> or apt-get -f dist-upgrade, maybe that will try to install mountall at the same time
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554756/
<jrib> sigh
<jrib> why is trying to install the old atk -dev
<jrib> maybe it checks deps before upgrading at all
<FxIII> -f?
<jrib> you can try, I'm not sure it will work
<FxIII> same erros
<jrib> let's just remove it, sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-dev libatk1.0-dev
<jrib> or dpkg if it complains with apt-get
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554757/
<jrib> use dpkg
<jrib> oh wait
<jrib> it's not complaining about atk anymore so I guess that was removed
<jrib> now lets try installing mountall again: sudo apt-get install mountall
<FxIII> not removed
<FxIII> kuvatk1.0-dev depends yadda yadda
<jrib> hmm?
<FxIII> i belive it does not removed but simpy suppress the error
<jrib> use dpkg to remove libgtk2.0-dev libatk1.0-dev if atk is still an issue
<FxIII> removed
<jrib> alright and what happens when you try to install mountall?
<FxIII> mount all depends plymouth but is not going to be installed
<FxIII> *mountall
<FxIII> jrib: what about reinstall upstart from synaptic?
<jrib> FxIII: guess you have to start specifying things again plymouth libplymouth2  etc.  I don't think synaptic will help
<FxIII> probably it will remove all and try to reinstall lather
<FxIII> *later
<jrib> k
<jrib> good luck
<jrib> I'm gonna step out for a bit
<jrib> FxIII: note without mountall you probably won't be able to boot successfully
<FxIII> now dis-upgrade complains about upstart and netbook remix only
<FxIII> *dis-upgrade
<jrib> FxIII: oh?  What did you do differently?
<jrib> you removed upstart?
<FxIII> no no
<FxIII> i did notting
<jrib> weird.
<jrib> :P
<FxIII> what about try to reinstall upstart?
<jrib> well you can probably remove ubuntu-netbook-remix and usplash-theme-ubuntu and reinstall them once you successfully upgrade all of the other packages
<FxIII> jrib: half world depends on them :D
<jrib> ah
<FxIII> whait
<FxIII> i have a /var/cache/apt/archives full of archives downloaded by dist-upgrade
<FxIII> are they usefull?
<jrib> oh right
<FxIII> jrib:
<jrib> pastebin apt-cache policy mountall again?  I remember you had a few versions available
<jrib> maybe we can install the one that matches up with the state your system is currently in
<FxIII> in cache i have 2.15.3_i386.deb
<FxIII> jrib: i belive it is useless
<FxIII> jrib: can i try the synaptic reinstall of upstart and co now that there are no other package broken?
<jrib> FxIII: i don't think it will help, but you can try
<FxIII> jrib: (probably there will be the same error for plymouth)
<FxIII> it complains about mountall
<FxIII> nevermind
<FxIII> may i remove all the netbook-remix stuff?
<jrib> sure, it's not really essential; you can bring it back later
<FxIII> jrib: with usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<FxIII> apt-get remove does not work
<FxIII> jrib: eureka! removed ubuntu stuff with dpkg and now apt-get install -f sems to work!
<jrib> except your system still is broken :P
<FxIII> shall i continue jrib ?
<jrib> apt-cache policy mountall  still shows it isn't installed right?
<FxIII> jrib: continue with apt-get install -f i mean
<jrib> FxIII: what does it suggest?
<FxIII> i pastbin
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554762/
<jrib> FxIII: yeah
<FxIII> hahahaha
<FxIII> internal error
<jrib> heh, really?
<FxIII> problem with mountall :D
<jrib> what does it say?
<FxIII> internal error, could not perform immediate configuration(2) on mountall
<FxIII> jrib:  can i forge installing the version of mountall i have on cache/apt/archives?
<FxIII> *force
<FxIII> jrib: what about?
<jrib> FxIII: you can try and see
<jrib> I'm not sure where this error is from
<FxIII> jrib: the apt-get -f install seems to work now
<FxIII> jrib: but i belive the mountall  will not work
<FxIII> jrib: well it should after dist-upgrade if we are lucky and the missing dependencies are installed then
 * jrib nods
<FxIII> jrib: ok i will tell you when(if) it completes :D
<jrib> FxIII: alright, i'm going to step out now, bye :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-11
<joe_> hello
<pangolin> jamal: Please don't message people without asking......never mind
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-12
<Pascoal> recess
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-13
<syaf88> hello
<Nint3ndo> hello is it possible to install ubuntu over windows 7 and carry over 1 folder?? lets say called my windows 7 files and completely delete windows 7 and run Ubuntu
<Nint3ndo> as ive heard W7 is about 40GB and Ubuntu is 10GB running
<Nint3ndo> and im low on space
<chattr> Nint3ndo: this is a channel for scheduled classes.  use #ubuntu for support, or a channel for your native language, ex: #ubuntu-de
<elxZ> fakap..
<elxZ> LOL
<elxZ> :P
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-14
<Falcon_> hi
<Falcon_> anybody ?
<Captain> now?
<Captain> so hi
<drlaptopkulim> t
<calmpitbull> hello all
<minix2004> h
<minix2004> Hello everywhere
<minix2004> I read about lessons today?
<minix2004> Anybody like to talk?
<dddd> testing
<minix2004> testing what?
<minix2004> redwiki, could you give me some interest infosß
<minix2004> about ubuntu-classroom please
<minix2004> Hello han?
<Dc0d3r> hi everybody
<redkiwi> minix2004: I just want to watch something :-)
<ghogaru> hello
<ghogaru> anybody home?
<Dc0d3r> yah .. ghogaru
<pleia2> hello folks, we'll be starting things in about 12 minutes :)
<prism> ghogaru has quit dcoder
<prism> yeah we r ready
<ghogaru> Zzzzz
<Dc0d3r> @@@@
<meetingology> Dc0d3r: Error: "@@@" is not a valid command.
<ghogaru> (.)(.)
<ghogaru> hello
<prism> hi ghogaru !!!
<ghogaru> hi prism!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ashickur-noor> hi
<prism> noor bhai :)
<ashickur-noor> prism: Who are you?
<Dc0d3r> well come noor vai.
<prism> just whois prism
<prism> its me ashutosh das
<prism> :D
<ashickur-noor> :-D
<ashickur-noor> so some know about IRC
<ashickur-noor> huh I am glad
<Dc0d3r> why everybody silent??
<pleia2> Dc0d3r: it hasn't started yet :)
<prism> DEcoder ;)
<ghogaru> meaow
<ghogaru> meaow
<prism> 1 min
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Introduction to User Days - Instructors: pleia2, nigelb
<pleia2> alright, here we go!
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> Hello everyone, and welcome to our Ubuntu User Day event! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> The User Days Team has been working hard these past few weeks in order to bring you these sessions.
<pleia2> The other members of the User Days Team are nigelb and Penelope, so if you have questions during the day please direct them to one of us
<pleia2> (I myself am heading to bed after this session, it's just after 5AM here!)
<pleia2> Now, we have members from many teams in the Ubuntu community here today who have graciously volunteered to share their knowledge with all of us.
<pleia2> Before we begin, we would like to get a quick feel for who is here. If you are here, please say your name and where you are from.
<pleia2> s/Penelope/Pendulum
<myohmy> myohmy, Linz, Austria :)
<pleia2> (her IRC nick!)
<pleia2> I'm Lyz from San Francisco :)
<Muh> Nora, Germany
<nigelb> Nigel, India
<Dc0d3r> Dc0d3r , Bangladesh
<Cliffeon> Cliffeon, Germany
<DerKahle> DerKahle, Germany
<prism> ashutosh,bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> ashickur-noor: Bangladesh
<grmls> grmls, Germany
<m49> m43, sweden
<redkiwi> redkiwi, Vorarlberg, Austria
<C1sM0> Jose, US
<Timurator> Timur, Netherlands
<rat0ncit0> Fernando, Spain
<peter_> peter, Germany
<pleia2> ok, great!
<pleia2> A few of you are probably wondering what User Days are all about.
<oi_wtf> oi_wtf, Germany
<pleia2> User Days were created to be sets of classes offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics in order to get them started using Ubuntu. This includes:
<jokerdino> hope i didn't miss much yet. :D
<pleia2> Launchpad and How to Use Restricted Drivers, Introduction to Ubuntu, Firewall Basics, Unity lenses, Installing Software, Unity, Accessibility in Unity ...  
<pleia2> ...and more! For our full schedule head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> User Days were born out of a discussion at the Ubuntu Developers Summit in November 2009 regarding Ubuntu Open Week not being targeted enough at users.
<pleia2> Now for a quick rundown of how today will work:
<pleia2> Each hour, an instructor will be giving a class in this channel, #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> During the classes, #ubuntu-classroom will be moderated (+m). This means that only the instructor and hosts will be able to talk in the channel.
<pleia2> (it's not moderated right now, since we wanted to give you a chance to say hello)
<pleia2> Any discussion about the class should take place #ubuntu-classroom-chat 
<pleia2> If you have a question during the class, please ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat. Be sure to prefix it with 'QUESTION:' to ensure that it gets noticed. For example:
<pleia2> QUESTION: What are Ubuntu User Days?
<pleia2> Anyone wanna give it a try? :)
<ashickur-noor> will we question here?
<ashickur-noor> or in the chat?
<pleia2> ashickur-noor: in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<jokerdino> Ubuntu user days are a means of teaching users how to use Ubuntu.
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ClassBot> jokerdino asked: How to use Unity lens?
<pleia2> You will be able to find out in davidcalle's class at 18:00 UTC!
<pleia2> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20120114T18
<jokerdino> i was just testing the bot :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> thanks!
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: test question
<pleia2> works!
<prism> how to filter port in ubuntu 11.10
<nigelb> After each session, our group of volunteers will post the IRC logs to the wiki as soon as possible.
<pleia2> prism: join #ubuntu-classroom-chat, that's where questions are askde
<nigelb> So if you miss a session or just want to review what you learned, be sure to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays for links to logs that our volunteers will put up as soon as they are able.
<nigelb> If you can't wait, Logs will also be automatically posted on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com near the end of each hour.
<jokerdino> heh :)
<nigelb> Please be sure to remind all of your friends and family who might be interested in using Ubuntu that this event is taking place today. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/JoiningIn has some information about how they can participate.
<jokerdino> one sec. let me fb, g+ and tweet it?
<nigelb> Finally, before we move on to answering any more questions about Ubuntu User Days that you might have, I would like to give a big thanks to everyone who has helped make this day possible.
<nigelb> jokerdino: go ahead!
<DerKahle> >:o
<nigelb> In particular thanks to the Ubuntu Beginners Team, we got most of our volunteers from there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<pleia2> classbot is on twitter and identica: https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuclassroom http://identi.ca/ubuntuclassroom
<nigelb> It simply would not have been possible to organize this event without all of their help :)
<nigelb> Finally, at the end of the day, please take some time to fill out our survey! We will use the results to help make the next Ubuntu User Day event even better. http://goo.gl/vfVaK
<nigelb> Now, does anyone have any general questions about the day?
<nigelb> Please remember to reserve particular questions about Ubuntu to their particular sessions or ask in #ubuntu for support related questions.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<jokerdino> ok done. please do start the class. I will help out if possible :)
<ClassBot> Dc0d3r asked: Compiz not work on my u-11.10
<Dc0d3r> yah
<ClassBot> myohmy asked: will there be certificates downloadable for attending the classes ;-)
<pleia2> unfortunately not :)
<ClassBot> dcnoderunner-T43 asked: Does the classbot on identica/twitter repeat what is asked in here, or spit out everything it is saying in here?
<pleia2> neither, it tweets/dents upcoming classes
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Launchpad and How to Use Restricted Drivers - Instructors: ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> I am ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> I will instruct this session regarding Launchpad and restricted drivers
<ashickur-noor> Launchpad is the central point where we gather all sorts of interactions around Ubuntu, Canonical and free software generally.
<ashickur-noor> It is web based system.
<ashickur-noor> Where any body can submit bug and patch of any bug regarding Ubuntu, can track the bug position
<ashickur-noor> can hosting open source code and see other code and review
<ashickur-noor>  Building Ubuntu packages and host them in there PPA (personal package archive)
<ashickur-noor> can  translate string of Ubuntu and its variant like Kubuntu, Lubuntu
<ashickur-noor>  and asking question and answer any question.
<ashickur-noor> together it is a combine and centralize process to serve the community
<ashickur-noor> This is about Launchpad
<ashickur-noor> There is some other site like Launchpad
<ashickur-noor> but why we use Launchpad?
<ashickur-noor> one reason is
<ashickur-noor> LP provide us a lot of feature in one place (describe above), it is rare to find such system which gives us this kind of facility
<ashickur-noor> One more thing that LP provide it is : Open ID for all.
<ashickur-noor> I am making Launchpad to short form by LP
<ashickur-noor> Now it is important to open A launchpad account to have facilities
<ClassBot> prism asked: is thr any LP alternative 4 ubuntu ? && what is open id? advantage ?
<ashickur-noor> for alternative we can think in many ways as you want
<ashickur-noor> from my site the answer is yes and no both
<ashickur-noor> LP provides us those above services regarding ubuntu and its variant that on other site can
<ashickur-noor> but still you can take support from other site
<ashickur-noor> you can share your code in other site
<ashickur-noor> but LP is the best and easy way for Ubuntu for me
<ashickur-noor> there is some area where there is no alternative for LP
<ashickur-noor> like translation
<ashickur-noor> open id is a process and service by which you don't need to open another account in other site
<ashickur-noor> I will discuss it latter
<ashickur-noor> If you have a LP account then you don't need to create another one
<ashickur-noor> If you have any account in ubuntu.com or in ubuntuforums.org then you don't need to open another account in LP
<ashickur-noor> you can use those account for login in to LP
<ashickur-noor> and this is a vice versa process
<ashickur-noor> for those who don't have any of those sites account
<ashickur-noor> go to http://tinyurl.com/lp-crtacc
<ashickur-noor> Fill the text box and click continue button.
<ashickur-noor> be careful for choosing a password. Your Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter.
<ashickur-noor> Fill your E-mail id correctly, it is needed to active your account and communicate with other fellow.
<ashickur-noor> After clicking the continue button a confirmation code will be sent to your E-mail address with a url.
<ashickur-noor> Just copy paste the code into the next page or open the url for next step.
<ashickur-noor> In the next page read the notification that your name and E-mail address will be used
<ashickur-noor> if you agree then click Yes, Sign me in button. Your LP account is ready to use.
<ashickur-noor> if you don't agree then there is nothing to do :-S
<ashickur-noor> you have to login to LP to do stuffs
<ashickur-noor> to login goto this page tinyurl.com/6wpwwur
<ashickur-noor> As I mention earlier if you have account in ubuntu,com or in Ubuntu forums then you don't need to open new account
<ashickur-noor> just give your email ID and password of ubuntu.com or ubuntu forum
<ashickur-noor> or give the email Id and password of your LP account
<ashickur-noor> you are login in
<ashickur-noor> It is natural that people can forget passwords of any sites
<ashickur-noor> if you forget the password of LP it is easy to retrieve  it
<ashickur-noor> to retrieve your LP password simple goto tinyurl.com/lp-rtpass this page and give your E-mail id and fill the image verification box and click continue button.
<ashickur-noor> An E-mail will be send to you with a confirmation code and a url.
<ashickur-noor> You can copy paste the code or click the url. Then you will be asked to give new password.
<ashickur-noor> Give new password and click the continue button. Your pass word will be reset to new password.
<ashickur-noor> it is too much easy
<ashickur-noor> I mention early that LP has a facility to use your LP account as an Open ID
<ashickur-noor> OpenID allows you to use an existing account to sign in to multiple websites, without needing to create new passwords.
<ashickur-noor> like askubuntu.com
<ashickur-noor> here you can use your LP account to create new user id but don't need new password
<ashickur-noor> the site will collect your name, email from LP
<ashickur-noor> if you are login in on LP then you will be arithmetically login in that site
<ashickur-noor> if you are not then you have to login into your LP account first
<ashickur-noor> then LP will ask you to share some information with that site
<ashickur-noor> if you agree to share then you will be login in that sire with your provided information
<ashickur-noor> To login in to that site again just goto the login page of that site
<ashickur-noor> look for login with open ID
<ashickur-noor> follow the instruction ther
<ashickur-noor> how to use Open ID
<ashickur-noor> to login
<ashickur-noor> follow that
<ashickur-noor> You will be login
<ashickur-noor> It is all from my Launchpad
<ashickur-noor> session
<ashickur-noor> Now I will discuss about how to use restricted drivers
<ashickur-noor> We know that Ubuntu ships with many preloaded driver with it like intel graphics
<ashickur-noor> coz those hardware has open source and free drivers
<ashickur-noor> so we can have those easily
<ashickur-noor> but some hardware provider don't give free drivers
<ashickur-noor> likes Nvidia and ATI
<ashickur-noor> for those hardware we have to install there drivers manually
<ashickur-noor> those drivers are called restricted drivers
<Pendulum> win 31
<ashickur-noor> there are two way to install those driver
<ashickur-noor> one is from  the repo
<ashickur-noor> other is download the driver for the vendor site
<ashickur-noor> install it
<ashickur-noor> to install drivers from repo first update your software source
<ashickur-noor> then  goto additional drivers if you are Using Ubuntu 11.10
<ashickur-noor> one window will appear
<ashickur-noor> It will looks for hardware
<ashickur-noor> if any restricted drivers are avail in the repo it will list there
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ashickur-noor> recommended drivers are always recommended to use
<ashickur-noor> to install
<ashickur-noor> just select it from the list
<ashickur-noor> then click the active button
<ashickur-noor> restart your PC
<ashickur-noor> your hardware will work fine and smooth
<ashickur-noor> if there are no list there but you are confirm that your hardware is not working well
<ashickur-noor> then goto the vendor site
<ashickur-noor> search for your device driver
<ashickur-noor> you may get binary or source of your dirver
<ashickur-noor> *driver
<ashickur-noor> download that
<ashickur-noor> follow the instruction from that site to install the driver
<ashickur-noor> restart your PC
<ashickur-noor> your hardware will work fine and smooth
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ashickur-noor> for any further help always look in  ubuntuforums.org for help
<ashickur-noor> hope you will get help and discussion there
<ashickur-noor> we are always helpful when it come to give support :-)
<Pendulum> okay, thank you ashickur-noor
<nigelb> The next session will be by holstein about "Introduction to Ubuntu".  He'll start in about 3 minutes :-)
<Pendulum> Feel free to use this time as a bathroom break :)
<nigelb> Remember to leave feedback at the end of the day at http://goo.gl/vfVaK
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu  User Days - Current Session: Introduction to Ubuntu - Instructors: holstein
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<holstein> WELCOME!
<holstein> i want to thank ashickur-noor for that great presentation
<holstein> as ashickur-noor says, "we are always helpful when it comes to giving support"
<holstein> when im talking to folks about why i use ubuntu, and why i would like to introduce them to ubuntu, thats what i talk about
<holstein> the best thing, in my opinion, about Ubuntu is the community
<holstein> that you and me, and everyone in the support channels, and everyone in the forums... email lists... LUGS
<holstein> there is so much information for someone coming to Ubuntu to take advantage of
<holstein> i know it didnt take me long to realize i wanted to be a part of that growing community, and give back as best i could
<holstein> that for me, is not as a technical user, necessarily
<holstein> a little backgroung on me...
<holstein> i have been using ubuntu since around 8.10
<holstein> i try and hang in IRC support channels and give help to new users whenever i can
<holstein> i am not a coding contributor, and may never be
<holstein> but, thats not all there is to contributing to Ubuntu
<holstein> for me, i find our ecosystem so welcoming to *anyone*
<holstein> and i like that... all our welcome!
<holstein> for this hour, i will start with a general idea about how one might introduce Ubuntu to a new user
<holstein> feel free and ask questions at any time over in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, just type QUESTION: your question here
<holstein> i will try and keep an eye on them and make time for as many as possible
<holstein> here's an interesting question... why are we *not* using Ubuntu?
<holstein> most computers come with an operating system
<holstein> and i find most users could care less about understanding what that operating system is, and how it works
<holstein> and that is fine...
<holstein> one thing that i feel would help new users when being introduced to Ubuntu would be to get a computer that already has Ubuntu on it
<holstein> that is (and im glad to see this) more and more easy to find!
<holstein> i feel like the new user in that situation will be more likely to be successful and not hit some of the pitfalls that the new user can when trying to obtain and install Ubuntu on their own
<holstein> i will get into more of those later... let me look for a few questions...
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: What is Ubuntu?
<holstein> for me, Ubuntu is a community
<holstein> Ubuntu is you and me, and we have a common interest
<holstein> linux, and the Ubuntu operating system
<holstein> the operating system is debian based and largely supported
<ClassBot> calmpitbull asked: what and how much is done for Ubuntu promotion
<holstein> i like this question
<holstein> what can we do for Ubuntu promotion?
<holstein> i can speak for what i do
<holstein> i try and let people see Ubuntu in action
<holstein> i try and give them live CD's
<holstein> talk about it... share information and educate
<holstein> we recently revived our local LUG (linux users group) and that is a great place to find enthusiasts to brainstorm with
<holstein> there was the Ubuntu hour initiative, not sure how that is going
<holstein> but the idea was to just show up and a coffee shop or where ever, and have Ubuntu shirts/stickers
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> and hopefully get folks interested, and asking questions...
<holstein> we had a few here that went well
<holstein> i noticed we had several new users "recruited" from those Ubuntu hour meetings that are coming the the LUG meetings still
<holstein> for more information https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<holstein> !y
<holstein> hehe... sorry...
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: What does Ubuntu mean?
<holstein> for me again, this mean community
<holstein> i think it literally means "human-ness"
<holstein> i think it is important for any group to identify the target audience
<holstein> this audience may change or evolve over time
<holstein> when i am finding a new user to bring to Ubuntu, i like to identify where they are coming from
<holstein> there are users whe are using windows or mac
<holstein> there are things we can do to ease that transition
<holstein> we can find similar, if not the same applications, and install them in windows or OSX for them to get used to there
<holstein> that means... if a windows user is using the internet explorer browser for example, and we can install firefox for them, then when they get to Ubuntu, they can have firefox
<holstein> for me, this is the most challening set of users to deal with
<holstein> they have a way that things work, and that they are comfortable with
<holstein> and i personally think anything we can do as mentors, and helpers at that point to ease the transition... why not?
<holstein> i like the users who maybe dont have computers
<holstein> i like to use my mother for an exmaple
<holstein> i put Ubuntu on a laptop for her... 9.10
<holstein> she had very little computer experience
<holstein> we litrerally set up an email account for her right then...
<holstein> she had very little trouble finding things
<holstein> saving documents... printing... whatever
<holstein> it seems like sometimes it can be more challening to 'unlearn' what we have already learned and become comfortable with
<holstein> also, what if this new user is a windows system administrator
<holstein> you might want to find them someone how is savvy in the commandline to hang out with for a bit
<ClassBot> myohmy asked: why should a new user of Ubuntu use the newest version and not the LTS version?
<holstein> when im installing for new users, i typically go for the LTS version
<holstein> what is an LTS version...
<holstein> every 2 years there is whats called a "long term support" version
<holstein> these are arguably more 'stable' potentially
<holstein> maybe more predictable is a good word for it
<holstein> regardless, they are supported longer, and that is a fact
<holstein> for example, Ubuntu 10.04 is an LTS, and will be supported for 3 years (the desktop version)
<holstein> Ubuntu 10.10 is supported for a year and a half
<holstein> for me, i know i can install that Ubuntu system for a friend, and they will be able to use it confidently for 3+ years
<holstein> now does that mean you shouldnt install the other "normal" releases?
<holstein> i say, install for a friend or a newcomer what you are most comfortable in
<holstein> what you can support
<holstein> you will be the one they call when things arent working, and you dont want to let them down :)
<holstein> !y
<ClassBot> calmpitbull asked: As a new user I have noticed that most of Ubuntu users are professionals why is that?
<holstein> this is great... again, going back to why we dong use Ubuntu.. it didnt come on my computer
<holstein> how do you get it on your computer?
<holstein> thats is the question
<holstein> if you want to tell someone "soup to nuts" so they say, how to install and use Ubuntu
<holstein> its going to quickly get at least somewhat technical
<holstein> the idea of checking or entering the bios can be a foreign concept
<holstein> and again.. i dont think thats a bad thing
<holstein> i think there are lots of prefessionals using Ubuntu because of the positives they can take from the system
<holstein> maybe its a system administrator that likes the user permissions
<holstein> maybe its someone who needs to make custom images for a buisness
<holstein> these are things you can do arguably more easily in linux, and things that would draw a professional to it
<holstein> that doesnt mean that it cant be used for a desktop system
<holstein> again, i think education is the key
<holstein> showing folks how to do things, and why, and answering questions... maybe getting those proffessional users talking to the new user community
<ClassBot> Maureen asked: ​ Will Ubuntu make it to the Desktop world or is the competition still too strong?
<holstein> i say, it already has.. but we will have to see where things go.. who knows how popular and mainstream it can become
<holstein> !y
<ClassBot> hobgoblin asked: Would you be more inclined to get someone to use a virtual machine or add DE's to an existing install if they wanted to have a look?
<holstein> i would do whatever it takes... i think it the idea of a virtual machine is not over the users head, why not?
<holstein> i think virtual box is a great tool for experimenting
<holstein> i know as a new user, i woul install the same OS i was running and test big updates, or things i was not comfortable with at the time
<ClassBot> hobgoblin asked: as opposed to just trying from a livecd
<holstein> i think the live CD performance can be questionable, but for me i thinkg its the best way to see how the *actual* hardware will be supported
<holstein> questionable being, just slower than should be expected
<ClassBot> Timurator_ asked: What about organisations, what to say about user training, cost of ownership, price per transaction, hardware, professional support etc.
<holstein> thats a great question, and i think thats really up to the businesses in question
<holstein> maybe they save in licensing?
<holstein> maybe they can reuse hardware?
<ClassBot> amithkk asked: What does a student do... (like me) when their syllabus includes use of windows-elusive programs.
<holstein> this is tough
<holstein> i have a cousin with the same issue
<holstein> i put XP in virtualbox for him and that seems to be solving all the issues he has
<holstein> theres not a good answer except let them know you are using linux and having issues, and (politely) suggest offering support
<ClassBot> myohmy asked: what kind of computers in terms of age can i use for installing Ubuntu? Do I need to have the newest hardware available on the market?
<holstein> i find that linux/Ubuntu can tend to support older hardware
<holstein> if you go with one of the lighter variants such as lubuntu, which is LXDE + ubuntu, you might have an easier time with oder hardware
<holstein> older*
<holstein> !y
<ClassBot> jokerdino asked: Would you consider Ubuntu a product of social enterprising ?
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<holstein> its definetly a community effort!
<ClassBot> amithkk asked: According to you what is the best way of trying out ubuntu, WUBI, Vbox on Windows or dualboot
<holstein> i still use live CD's
<holstein> i think that performance can increase by using a live USB
<holstein> if you want to install Ubuntu there are several ways
<holstein> we have iso's... CD imagaes
<holstein> you can download them and burn them to CD's
<holstein> you can use programs built into Ubuntu to make bootable USB sticks
<holstein> or programs like unetbootin
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> the iso can be dd copied now to USB (which is a bit much to introduce at this stage int he presentation)
<holstein> when im installing i like to see the desktop live
<holstein> i like to see that the sound is working
<holstein> i like to see about the network controller or controllers
<holstein> i like to know what im getting into
<holstein> most of the time *everything* is just supported out of the box
<holstein> but when its not... that can be challening, and especially for the new user
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> calmpitbull asked: I would like to know if we can aspect Ubuntu mobile phone in 2012. I know many people would like to have ti :)?
<holstein> im not sure of the time fram on that... but im looking fof that as well!
<holstein> i wanted to convey that as a mentor, one thing i like to talk about with new users is GRUB
<holstein> i like to at least mention it and link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> this would be what a new user could misunderstand
<holstein> they could try and install ubuntu, or dualboot... misunderstand, and have a  really bad experience
<holstein> i think education about what is happening when they are installing
<holstein> OR, better yet
<holstein> being there for them if you can be
<holstein> we try and offer 'install fests' at our local LUG where we help with all of these beginning potential pitfalls
<holstein> OK.. thats about it for me...
<holstein> questions?
<holstein> if not.. thanks *so* much for the opportunity to share with you
<holstein> i cant believe how fast the time flies by :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Firewall Basics - Instructors: the_hydra
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<the_hydra> alright people, time to discuss about firewall :)
<the_hydra> first, let me "fix" the understanding about firewall
<the_hydra> they're not flaming bricks
<the_hydra> it's a way to name a defense mechanism
<the_hydra> what to defense? from bad network traffic, or should I say..."unwanted" ones
<the_hydra> think firewall like soldiers guarding state borders
<the_hydra> they will allow people who have legal passport or visa or whatever, and kick the rest
<the_hydra> so far so good?
<ClassBot> Maureen asked: ​ is it true that ubuntu comes with a preconfigured firewall?
<the_hydra> Maureen: yes, but you need to activate it using ufw package
<the_hydra> which we will discuss in this class
<ClassBot> Cheesehead asked: What's the difference between my router's firewall and my laptop's firewall?
<the_hydra> Cheesehead: they are the same :)
<the_hydra> firewall refers to mechanism
<the_hydra> not toward the hardware
<the_hydra> everything that could filter network traffic, be it software, hardware or both, are considered as firewall
<ClassBot> prism_ asked: how to filter port in ubuntu 11.10?details for newbie......
<the_hydra> alright, that what I wanna explain :)
<the_hydra> first, install ufw package
<the_hydra> sudo aptitude install ufw
<the_hydra> ufw --> uncomplicated firewall :)
<the_hydra> but I find it still complicated :)
<the_hydra> after it is installed, enable it first
<the_hydra> "sudo ufw enable"
<the_hydra> this is important, because without enabling it, it won't be active and it won't be started when your *buntu starts
<the_hydra> as the backend, ufw is powered by so called iptables
<the_hydra> so basically there are two ways to do firewalling, either using ufw or straight doing it via iptables rule
<the_hydra> there is program called gufw...it's the graphical front end for ufw...in case later you find ufw scary
<ClassBot> m49 asked: what is the diffrence between ufw and iptables then?
<the_hydra> m49: they are the same actually....
<the_hydra> ok, for the following examples, I assume you gonna protect your own laptop, which has IP 10.1.2.3. Your laptop connects to Internet via some sort of ADSL
<the_hydra> say you have local apache (web server), but you don't want anyone from the Internet access it since you just use it for local testing
<the_hydra> to reject: sudo ufw reject 80
<the_hydra> "reject" is the action
<the_hydra> whereas 80 is the port
<the_hydra> think port like numbered door
<the_hydra> here's quick cheat sheet for port number: 80--> http, 25--> smtp, 110-> pop3
<the_hydra> most likely that is what you need
<the_hydra> on the other hand, if you want to allow people from the Internet to access your Apache, do:
<the_hydra> sudo ufw acccept 80
<the_hydra> sorry
<the_hydra> sudo ufw allow 80
<the_hydra> sometimes I am still confused between ufw's way and iptables' way
<the_hydra> any question so far?
<ClassBot> Maureen asked: ​ DO I need to configure ufw?
<the_hydra> Maureen: yes, those are the initial examples above
<the_hydra> if you find it difficult to remember port, instead of using number, you can use its name
<the_hydra> sudo ufw allow http
<the_hydra> always confirm with "sudo ufw status"
<the_hydra> to make sure whether your new rule has kick in or not
<ClassBot> myohmy asked: how do you specify in- or outbound traffic?
<the_hydra> myohmy: nice question :)
<the_hydra> the above command "ufw allow 80" actually works both way
<the_hydra> that is for outgoing and incoming traffic
<the_hydra> what we really need to do is filter incoming one..
<the_hydra> the point of view here is your laptop :)
<the_hydra> so when I say "incoming" that means data (packet) coming from Internet to your laptop
<the_hydra> whereas outgoing is the other way around
<the_hydra> back to command:
<the_hydra> sudo ufw allow in 80
<the_hydra> "in" means incoming
<the_hydra> while "out" means outgoing
<the_hydra> I forgot to mention that by default, ufw stops any traffic coming to your laptop...of course excepts ones that have relation with your initial request e.g traffic from your web browser
<the_hydra> while ufw allow anything from your laptop toward Internet
<ClassBot> prism_ asked: port filtering ?
<the_hydra> prism_: the above is the exactly the example of port filtering
<the_hydra> prism_: or maybe you still have confusion? feel free to follow up
<ClassBot> oi_wtf asked: ist there something like profiles for ufw, so i can specify different rules, like "home" and "university", so i can allow or block different ports/protocols with as few commands possible?
<the_hydra> oi_wtf: not sure, but man ufw mentions about application profile...that's something I never touch so far, so I suggest you to dig "man ufw"
<the_hydra> oi_wtf: other than that, the alternative is to put your ufw command within a shell script
<the_hydra> start it with "sudo ufw reset"
<the_hydra> then follow it up with needed command
<the_hydra> that way, to switch to different filtering rule, you simply run that script
<ClassBot> padhu asked: Is there is an log for ufw?
<the_hydra> padhu: yes, you need to run "sudo ufw logging on" to enable it
<the_hydra> padhu: the log will end up in /var/log/messages
<the_hydra> containing [UFW BLOCK] string
<the_hydra> it will log source IP address/port, destination IP address/port, along with other TCP related info...but likely you will just need the first four info
<ClassBot> Cheesehead asked: Can ufw commands be scripted? So I could, say, login to my router using ssh and execute a script to open and close ports?
<the_hydra> Cheesehead: assuming your router is *buntu :)
<the_hydra> Cheesehead: then yes
<the_hydra> Cheesehead: so say you have "ufw.sh"
<the_hydra> mark it as executable "chmod +x ufw.sh"
<the_hydra> to make sure you start from scratch, then filter incoming data to port 80
<the_hydra> sudo ufw reset
<the_hydra> sudo ufw deny in 80
<the_hydra> btw, there's deny and there's reject
<the_hydra> deny is like you don't pick up phone call
<the_hydra> reject is like when you play ping pong and smash the ball back to your opponent :)
<ClassBot> padhu asked: instead of script, is there an GUI front end for ufw?
<the_hydra> padhu: yes, gufw for example
<the_hydra> padhu: but to be honest, so far I directly dabble with iptables
<the_hydra> maybe i am too old fashioned :D
<ClassBot> myohmy asked: let's assume we set all outbound traffic to "off" - and I just installed a new program - and that program needs to access the outside-world, how do I figure out which port the program is actually using so that I can open that specific port - and only that port?
<the_hydra> nice myohmy
<the_hydra> you need sniffer program
<the_hydra> do you ever use wireshark?
<the_hydra> or its command line counterpart tcpdump or tshark?
<the_hydra> basically you just run wireshark...let it "sniff" your network interface..then run your application
<the_hydra> soon, traffic will flow and wireshark will record it
<the_hydra> then you can observe them , especially the destination port
<the_hydra> the good thing about wireshark is that it understands major network protocols, so you won't have too much troubles deciphering them
<ClassBot> padhu asked: is it possible to store and restore configurations?
<the_hydra> padhu: if you mean to save current rules, then it's already done automatically
<the_hydra> padhu: so if you do "ufw disable", firewall will be disabled but your rules are already saved
<the_hydra> padhu: next time you do "ufw enable", they are all back
<the_hydra> padhu: "ufw reset" clears them and make ufw back to its initial state
<ClassBot> myohmy asked: can't I use the ufw logfile to see which port is used (assuming outbound traffic is allowed) and after that change the firewall to stop all outgoing traffic, then enabling just the needed port?
<the_hydra> myohmy: to the best I know, ufw only blocks denied/rejected packets
<the_hydra> myohmy: so in the case of allowed outboud (the default), you won't see anything
<the_hydra> myohmy: better, stop outgoing (pretty brave), then see what is used
<the_hydra> sudo ufw default reject outgoing
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> padhu asked: I like to backup the configuration before making some alteration. after my works, i need to restore it back. Is it possible without using reset?
<the_hydra> padhu: interesting, when I do "--force reset", I saw the messages that they are saved somewhere...but sorry that's all I know
<ClassBot> m49 asked: lets say you have a webserver, is it recomended to block all outgoing ports that you do not use, as you block the incomming that you not use?
<the_hydra> m49: I usually follow the rule to block incoming by defauly
<the_hydra> default
<the_hydra> because "outgoing" inthe web server point of view means you're blocking reply
<the_hydra> but if talk about Internet web server serving public content, it's hard to do filtering without really knowing which one to filter
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<the_hydra> you can use something like: ufw deny proto tcp from 222.111.333.44 to 10.1.2.3 port 80
<the_hydra> so that IP address 222.111.333.44 can't block your web server
<ClassBot> dcnoderunner-T43 asked: Why is ufw not installed & enabled by default? , considering new users would have no idea it is not.
<the_hydra> dcnoderunner-T43: that I don't know...really
<ClassBot> nitstorm asked: ​ What is the best ufw configuration possible for regular users in general?
<the_hydra> nitstorm: default one is already great
<the_hydra> nitstorm: i mean simply "ufw enable"
<the_hydra> no additional rules
<the_hydra> that's the one I use
<the_hydra> the default one blocks incoming, and allow outgoing
<the_hydra> and does rate limiting for certain protocols like ping
<the_hydra> block incoming except ones related with outgoing ones...e.g traffic from your web browser
<ClassBot> m49 asked: thx but i mean that I just allow 80 443 and 22 outgoing for example do that encrease the security?
<the_hydra> m49: IMHO maybe it increase, but not much
<the_hydra> m49: usually we care more about incoming, because that's where the threat it
<ClassBot> shirgall asked: What listeners are installed by default on Ubuntu Desktop?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: I have an idea to improve Ubuntu - what should I do? - Instructors: Cheesehead
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
 * Cheesehead taps the microphone
<Cheesehead> Hello.
<Cheesehead> the_hydra: Thanks for a great session on Firewalls. It's one of those topics that's *very* handy to know. People I know have firewall issues a few times each year...and often don't realize it. They just wonder why something doesn't work.
<Cheesehead> I muck with firewall settings when distant relatives share their desktop so I can help them.
<Cheesehead> Welcome to the session "I have an idea to improve Ubuntu - what should I do?"
<Cheesehead> The answer is surprisingly easy: Get Involved with the team or project working on that subject.
<Cheesehead> I have a couple quick paragraphs, then on to questions!
<Cheesehead> When I say "Get Involved", The answer is surprisingly easy: Get Involved with the team or project working on that subject.
<Cheesehead> Oops
<Cheesehead> When I say "Get Involved", I don't mean to send them an e-mail and then consider your work done. Fire-and-forget ideas are everywhere...and are almost universally ignored (if you want to know why, ask!).
<Cheesehead> I mean *join* that team for six months. The IRC channel. The mailing lists. The meetings. Make a few new friends. Help with the work. Ask a lot of questions!
<Cheesehead> As a contributing member of the team, the whole team is a lot more likely to support your idea, work it into the future plans, and see it implemented.
<Cheesehead> Obviously, if every idea means a six-month commitment, that's going to limit the number of ideas you can work on.
<Cheesehead> That can be a good thing...it focuses you on the ideas that are worth exploring and implementing.
<ClassBot> calmpitbull asked: What do i need to do to get into project?
<Cheesehead> Be interested. Search engine the topic. Find and read up on the mailing list.
<Cheesehead> Lurk in the IRC channel.
<Cheesehead> Attend the meetings.
<Cheesehead> Then speak up, add to the discussion, offer to take on some of the work.
<Cheesehead> Showing up is the first step!
<Cheesehead> Look for the team wiki page at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Cheesehead> You'll find a lot of information there: Goals, agendas, people.
<Cheesehead> The *best* part of participating is that you'll make a few new friends.
<Cheesehead> .
<Cheesehead> It will save a lot of time at the end if you ask all those questions you are saving now instead of holding them :)
<ClassBot> calmpitbull asked: What is the best or most used programming lanaguage in Ubuntu community?
<Cheesehead> That's a good question!
<Cheesehead> The *best* langauage is the one you want to create in right now.
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu supports them all.
<Cheesehead> If you join a project, you probably need to use their chosen language.
<Cheesehead> In that case, the best language is the one that best meets that project's needs.
<Cheesehead> Personally, I use Python...but there are external reasons for that.
<Cheesehead> I never met a language I didn't like
<ClassBot> shirgall asked: Ok, I've gone to wiki.ubuntu.com and looked for "texlive"--a set of packages in universe I feel are out of date. Nothing comes up. Now what?
<Cheesehead> Great question!
<Cheesehead> It depends how far out of date, and why they became out of date.
<Cheesehead> (that means a bit of research)
<Cheesehead> For example, is is that nobody has packaged them?
<Cheesehead> Or have the packages failed in REVU?
<Cheesehead> Is it an upstream issue?
<Cheesehead> Or an Ubuntu issue?
<Cheesehead> Of course you don;t know any of the answers to these.
<Cheesehead> Here's how you get involved: YOU become the detective.
<Cheesehead> Ask questions. Do research. Find out.
<Cheesehead> You appoint yourself to figure out the problem and solve it.
<Cheesehead> It may be as easy as filing a bug report.
<Cheesehead> Or sending an e-mail to an upstream maintaniner who simply dropped the ball. (That's okay, people do that)
<Cheesehead> Or putting two people, each woth half the story, in contact.
<Cheesehead> The key is to be polite but persistent.
<Cheesehead> You're not asking a company to fix a flawed product.
<Cheesehead> You're a community member investigating a problem by talking to other community members.
<Cheesehead> You can also take the easy route and file a bug report in Launchpad.
<Cheesehead> When you do that, you are hoping that some other community member will pick up your ball and run with it.
<Cheesehead> It happens. It happens a lot.
<Cheesehead> But the probablility is lower than if you take a trip down the rabbithole yourself.
<Cheesehead> Who doesn't like adventure?
<Cheesehead> .
<Cheesehead> First stop for texlive: The terminal
<Cheesehead> Try apt-cache <packagename>
<Cheesehead> See who the upstream maintainer is.
<Cheesehead> Second stop: Launchpad bugs
<Cheesehead> See if this issue has already been reported
<Cheesehead> Third stop: Upstream bug tracker or package page.
<Cheesehead> Oops: That's 'apt-cache show <packagename>' (thanks, shirgall)
<Cheesehead> Another stop is 'rmadison' script, included in the 'devscripts' package. It will tell you the version in all open releases - helpful to see if a package is stagnating. You can get the same info from Launchpad, too.
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: is texlive for all
<Cheesehead> Looking at rmadison, it looks like texlive in 12.04 is still stuck at a 2009 release.
<Cheesehead> Another stop is your favorite search engine. "Why is texlive in Ubuntu not updated"?
<Cheesehead> Ta-da. Answers answers answers.
<Cheesehead> Answers about the workarounds to get texlive 2011, and somewhere in there I'm sure I saw the reason for the lag.
<Cheesehead> .
<Cheesehead> That's a great example of the difference bewteen making a suggestion to a company (as a customer) vs getting involved with Ubuntu.
<Cheesehead> When you have idea in Ubuntu, you really do have all the information you need to get to a 90% solution in the first 10 minutes.
<Cheesehead> Going back to texlive, I see that someone even filed a Brainstorm idea on the subject: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22450
<Cheesehead> Looks like texlive historically lags about a year or two. Some texlive user should look into that!
<Cheesehead> .
<Cheesehead> Okay, next question:
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: How I can involve other? I am already involve
<Cheesehead> There are a couple ways to read the question.
<Cheesehead> Foe example, how do I get others interested in my project or problem?
<Cheesehead> Or how do I get others interested in Ubunut?
<Cheesehead> I'll focus on the first - you have an issue and you want to get the word out.
<Cheesehead> I've had this problem. I still have it from time to time.
<Cheesehead> Since you Got Involved and made friends, start with them.
<Cheesehead> Ask.
<Cheesehead> "Hey, I'm working on this and could use some help."
<Cheesehead> Blog about it. That gets it into the search engines.
<Cheesehead> Subscribe to the relevant bugs.
<Cheesehead> As people come across your issue, recruit them.
<Cheesehead> If you become an Ubuntu Member, blog about it on Planet Ubuntu
<Cheesehead> Send a press release to the Ubuntu Weekly News.
<Cheesehead> All the ways *you* find out about Ubuntu stuff are the same ways you can recruit others to help you!
<Cheesehead> If the help you need is just on one part or aspect. (like help translating, or help with documentation, or help with Upstart), feel free to drop by those teams and say "I'm working on this, and I could use some advice"
<Cheesehead> In some cultures, asking for help is difficult.
<Cheesehead> You can be oblique about it...but just recognize that others from different cultures may not understand exactly the way you intended.
<Cheesehead> In my LoCo, I send around e-mail to the mailing list: "I'm working on this. Anyone want to help out?" Sometimes somebody says yes.
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: We have a mailing list, but here all the talking are related to personal matter, not to community, in this position how I can invite people to join the community?
<Cheesehead> Bring it up at the next community meeting. "Look, all the personal stuff is drowning out useful conversation about Ubuntu and overflowing my inbox. Can we find a solution?"
<Cheesehead> If there is a dispute about a LoCo mailing list being poorly moderated, and the LoCo cannot solve the problem itself in a reasonable time, then escalate the problem through the community chain.
<Cheesehead> But remember: Ubuntu is a community of mostly young people. Young people sometimes have trouble compromising or seeing the various points of view. Ubuntu, and all its LoCos MUST be inclusive. None of us will get exacly the LoCo we want...but we can all find ways to improve the LoCo we have
 * Cheesehead sips from his water glass 
<Cheesehead> This seems like a good time to talk more about Brainstorm
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu does have a "suggestion box", called Brainstorm: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Cheesehead> It's *more* than a suggestion box. It's a way to get community input on your ideas, and for you to help other people refine their ideas.
<Cheesehead> If you simply don't know which team or project is appropriate for an idea, we can find out for you.
<Cheesehead> Some of the top-rated ideas get discussed at the twice-yearly developer summits, and/or passed to the appropriate development teams.
<Cheesehead> But, really, you can do both of those already yourself by simply participating on the appropriate teams.
<Cheesehead> At the same time, it's *not* a gurantee - the probability that somebody else will implement your idea for you through Brainstorm is low...even if your idea is very very good.
<Cheesehead> There simply is no roomful of bored coding monkeys waiting to crank out Shakespearian apps.
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu developers are mostly volunteers - and that means they work on the projects they want to work on. Paid Canonical staff work on what their boss (code name: SABDFL) wants them to work on. And SABDFL already has years of work planned for his paid staff. So you can't borrow them to write your code, sorry.
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: I am very much unhappy about our LoCo,  our LoCo is not going rightly, do you have any suggestion regarding that? I am looking forward to make our LoCo work again
<Cheesehead> You know, I had gathered that impression.
<Cheesehead> There are a coupe answers.
<Cheesehead> First, STAY INVOLVED
<Cheesehead> You don't make a difference if you're not there.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<Cheesehead> Second, YOU DON'T NEED TO ASK ANYBODY
<Cheesehead> Start your own projects and recruit your own people.
<Cheesehead> DON'T COMPETE with the LoCo.
<Cheesehead> DON'T splinter off or form your own alterntive LoCo
<Cheesehead> Finally, take over doing the work.
<Cheesehead> And do it really well.
<Cheesehead> Make sure when you do the monthly reporting for your LoCo, that it's excellent and truthful.
<Cheesehead> Make sure when you interact with others in the community, that you're mature and professional.
<Cheesehead> That's how you get credibility with your peers in the LoCo.
<Cheesehead> That's how you get elected to a leadership position.
<Cheesehead> The best way to improve your LoCo is to stay involved and improve your LoCo.
<Cheesehead> I really don't have a better answer than that...
<Cheesehead> (though I suspect a better answer is awaiting me in #chat)
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: All the people ask me what do you get by Ubuntu, is it not like that, the company is making marketing by you free of cost, what can I answer?
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu is not a company.
<Cheesehead> The Ubuntu Project is a collaboration.
<Cheesehead> Hang on...I have a couple paragraphs here on that...
<Cheesehead> If you buy from a company, you expect a customer-vendor relationship. You ask for something, they provide it. If you have a suggestion for improvement, they thank you for it. Their goal is make you feel good about your purchase, whether it meets your needs or not.
<Cheesehead> Companies monitor feedback trends, and have an interest in anticipating the market. If thousands of people tell a auto manufacturer that they want a car with giant tail fins, the company will research to see if they have overlooked a lucrative market.
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu is not a vendor. You don't purchase the OS. New features come from contributions instead of suggestions. Nobody participating in Ubuntu has a goal of selling you Ubuntu, and nobody benefits from it. We feel good contributing to the community. You feel good because the OS is something you want.
<Cheesehead> See the big difference between an open project and a company? When you act like a customer to somebody who doesn't see themself as a vendor, you're both going to be frustrated and angry by the experience. See the big difference between an open project and a company? When you act like a customer to somebody who doesn't see themself as a vendor, you're both going to be frustrated and angry by the experience.
<Cheesehead> (Ignore the duplication)
<Cheesehead> I hope that makes it more clear.
<Cheesehead> We all participate becasue we want to. Ubuntu doesn't get any revenue from your actions.
<Cheesehead> I just can't say it enough: Ubuntu is not a company.
<Cheesehead> Thanks everybody!
<Cheesehead> Fee free to drop by #brainstorm-moderators if you have any more questions
<Cheesehead> EOF
 * Cheesehead sips water, puts on his hat, and heads for the parking lot
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Unity lenses - what can they do for me? - Instructors: davidcalle
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
 * davidcalle is going to try to be as good as the previous instructor : it will be hard.
<davidcalle> Hello everyone, I'm David Callé and I'm going to talk to you about a fantastic Ubuntu feature called Unity lenses.
<davidcalle> Unity has introduced this new place on your computer, called the Dash.
<davidcalle> And the Dash is where the lenses are.
<davidcalle> So, what is a lens?
<davidcalle> It's a search engine for a specific type of data.
<davidcalle> Music lens, photos lens, etc.
<davidcalle> Insides lenses, there are "scopes". Which are the actual search engines, dedicated to a specific source of data.
<davidcalle> Flickr scope, Shotwell scope, Google Docs scope...
<davidcalle> Which means, when you search in a lens, you search a lot of different sources at the same time.
<davidcalle> The Flickr scope will search your photos on Flickr, at the same time as the Shotwell scope will search photos on your computer.
<davidcalle> The idea is to aggregate data from both your computer and other sources, and give you an easy way to find, navigate and browse everything you want.
<davidcalle> It’s even the core idea behind the whole Unity thing, the interface becomes a host for everything and tries to display it in a friendly, easy to navigate, way.
<davidcalle> So, you might want to know why we just don't have a general Google lens and use it for everything.
<davidcalle> Having scopes as very specialized search engines instead of a big Google one is interesting for three reasons :
<davidcalle> - You don’t need everything all the time. A search engine already specialized in what you need at the moment you are using it is much more efficient.
<davidcalle> - You don’t transmit everything you do and want to Google anymore. Specialized search engines allow you to pass to the web service only what it should be concerned about, only when you want it.
<davidcalle> - It’s modular and you can install and uninstall each search engine.
<davidcalle> For example, it’s nice to have an Amazon search engine, but it’s maybe even better to have a search engine for your city library.
<davidcalle> Ubuntu comes with a few lenses by default :  App lens, Files & Folders lens and Music lens
<davidcalle> But since Unity has been around a lot of other lenses have appeared : Calendar, Youtube, Torrents, Google Docs...
<ClassBot> shirgall asked: Is there a concerted effort to generate a lot of lenses in place already? Is there a community we could join?
<davidcalle> Yes shirgall. A few developers are making lenses and a project, called One Hundred Scopes is trying to produce three a week.
<davidcalle> I am the founder of this project and we are trying to put most of these new lenses in the Software Center as soon as possible.
<davidcalle> A nice feature in lenses is the ability to filter your search.
<davidcalle> For example, in the Photos lens, you can search for pictures from you or your contacts on Flickr, or everything in Flickr. And filter by date.
<davidcalle> One of the goals of lenses is also to give less importance to the place where your data is stored.
<davidcalle> It doesn't really matter anymore if your document is in a folder or in Google Docs, for example. It's instantly here when you need it.
<davidcalle> Now, let's see how to install them:
<davidcalle> Currently, only non-default lens is in the Software Center.
<davidcalle> It's the AskUbuntu lens, which is one of the main website to ask and answer questions about Ubuntu.
<davidcalle> So, this one is simple to install, for the others, you can find instructions on this AskUbuntu page :
<davidcalle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<davidcalle> For example, let's take the calendar lens:
<davidcalle> You need to open a terminal and paste these three lines:
<davidcalle>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markjtully/ppa
<davidcalle> # This first line adds gives you access to the software from Mark Tully, a lens developer.
<davidcalle>  sudo apt-get update
<davidcalle> # This one updates your availabale software with the new source.
<davidcalle>  sudo apt-get install unity-calendar-lens
<davidcalle> # Then, you install the lens.
<ClassBot> stlsaint asked: Do lens also searched shared network drives or external drives that are connected to host?
<davidcalle> stlsaint, I don't think any existing lens is doing it, but it would be a great addition. I keep it in mind.
<ClassBot> ashickur-noor asked: Is lens is stable or still development?
<davidcalle> ashickur-noor, lenses are a new technology and a lot of lenses are still on the experimental side of things. But you can use them without any fear for your data.
<davidcalle> When the lens is installed, you need to log out of your session, and log in again, so please do it only after this classroom session. This is an issue being worked on by Unity developers.
<davidcalle> When it's installed, you will see a new icon at the bottom of your Dash. It's the lens.
<davidcalle> Some lenses are directly available from the Home Dash (the first thing you see when you open it)
<davidcalle> Not all, because it wouldn't be useful to have every possible result displayed by default.
<davidcalle> Some pretty big changes are coming for lenses in the next version of Ubuntu, they will be faster, with more interesting features, such as the ability to choose to only display results from a specific source. Let's say you are using the Files lens, you will be able to choose between results from your local files, Google Docs, or both at the same time. Currently, it's both.
<davidcalle> If you want to have a peak at what's coming from the One Hundred Scopes project, you can have a look it here and guess by the names what we are working on https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes
<davidcalle> There is one more intersting feature in lenses:
<davidcalle> they are not only search engines, they can also be tools.
<davidcalle> For example, the Utilities lens has a calculator scope, which give you the ability to use the Dash as a calculator, the same way you would use Google as a calculator.
<davidcalle> It also has a weather forecast scope, which when you type the name of a city, gives you the local time and the weather.
<davidcalle> A frequent question is: why not apps instead of lenses?
<davidcalle> For Youtube, there is this great app called Minitube, why would you need a Youtube lens?
<davidcalle> The Youtube lens has a big advantage :
<davidcalle> it's integrated, you don't need to manage it, to open it or close it : it's always available.
<davidcalle> Lenses can also act as bridges between apps.
<davidcalle> There is one called the Graphic Design lens, that you can use to search for icons, color palettes and brushes.
<davidcalle> And what it does when you click, for example, a color palette result, is adding it automatically to all your graphic applications.
<davidcalle> "All" = most of :-)
<davidcalle> It support Gimp, Inkscape and Agave.
<ClassBot> mhr3 asked: what's the next awesome thing coming from the one-hundred-scopes project?
<davidcalle> mhr3, I don't know exactly what are working on the other developers of the project, but for myself, I'm going to release a lens to search and watch TV Shows. And a lens that will be a game (I won't say more about it).
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<davidcalle> The session is almost over, so I'm giving you again the link to the list of available lenses for Ubuntu 11.10:
<davidcalle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<davidcalle> If you are interested in making lenses, I will be giving a session about it during the Ubuntu App Dev days. In two weeks.
<davidcalle> You can attend it without knowing anything about code. Lenses are easy to make and in a friendly language : Python.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<davidcalle> Any more questions?
<davidcalle> Thank you all for attending this session. I'm giving the mic to stlsaint :)
<pleia2> thank you davidcalle!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Day - Current Session: Installing Software - Instructors: stlsaint
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<stlsaint> Hello everyone
<stlsaint> Im stlsaint and for this session I will be covering the basics of installing software in ubuntu
<stlsaint> I will talk about aptitude, apt-get and USC (Ubuntu software center)
<stlsaint> First i will cover apt-get
<stlsaint> Apt-get is a package management tool within debian
<stlsaint> I will be referencing the Ubuntu wiki page here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<stlsaint> apt-get was the original tool used for pacakge handling used along side dpkg
<stlsaint> apt-get is commonly used and referenced as the preferred way of installing from the command line within ubuntu
<stlsaint> although within the greater debian community, aptitude is recommended as the package manager
<stlsaint> apt-get is a suite of tools used with package handling that varies from uses for aptitude
<stlsaint> see here for various examples: http://wiki.debian.org/PackageManagement/PkgTools
<stlsaint> trying not to jump subjects back and forth, i will move into aptitude now
<stlsaint> aptitude is newer to apt-get within debian and as stated earlier is the preferred package handler with the debian community
<stlsaint> From the debian wiki:
<stlsaint> Aptitude is an Ncurses based FrontEnd to Apt, the debian package manager. Since it is text based, it is run from a terminal or a CLI (command line interface).
<stlsaint> Meaning if you open a terminal and simply enter: aptitude
<stlsaint> you will be presended with a graphical, ncurses, interface
<stlsaint> something being boasted with aptitude is its handling of dependencies better than apt-get and the options if gives when doing it
<ClassBot> InHisName asked: if it is a rabbit trail then skip this>>   All the installers share a part that is corrupted on a not real important system. Can they be repaired or do I just need to give up, delete partition and start installing ubuntu fresh again ?   (If there is way to repair, then that'd be good skill to develop)
<stlsaint> On the other hand aptitude does not have certain features that the apt-get suite does, e.g: apt-get source and compile features (IIRC)
<stlsaint> now as both apt-get and aptitude are command line tools i will talk about some graphical ones
<stlsaint> To name a few you have synaptic, gdebi and Ubuntu software center
<stlsaint> dselect was used, (way back when), but is no longer supported nor recommended
<stlsaint> i will only be talking about USC
<stlsaint> USC==Ubuntu Software Center package name: software-center
<stlsaint> USC is just a gui to browse, install and remove packages
<stlsaint> It comes with the ability to add reviews, ensure the package is signed/trusted and breaks it down to seperate categories
<stlsaint> side note, i meant to provide this earlier but its more on aptget:  http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPackageManagement
<stlsaint> so essentialy, though apt-get has more options for handling aspects outside of the direct package handling, e.g: apt-add, apt-get source,, aptitude is still the recommended handler
<stlsaint> both apt-get and aptitude provide logs as with any application
<stlsaint> now it is very important to know that on both sides of the communtiy, ubuntu and debian, it is highly recommended not to run a mixture of apt-get and aptitude when handling a system
<stlsaint> it comes down to how each handles dependencies differently
<stlsaint> so no fancy commands such as: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude --full-resolver safe-upgrade
<stlsaint> i personally have seen and had machines flake when mixing apt-get and aptitude
<stlsaint> there are some great options within apt-get though that better handle installing dependencies though, for instance the -f switch lets apt-get find ways to handle dependencies safely on its own during an installation
<ClassBot> gaberlunzie22 asked: ​ why aren't different USC channels easily ID'd or grouped? Or at least commercial from non-commercial software distinguished?
<stlsaint> gaberlunzie22: as i understand it, they are
<stlsaint> also depends on what you have allowed within your "sources menu"
<stlsaint> now even though both aptitude and apt stores logs i use a personal practice of log everytime i update/upgrade
<stlsaint> i use the tee tool
<stlsaint> e.g.: sudo apt-get install geany 2>&1 | tee ~/geany.log
<stlsaint> this allows to see all the ouput into a log that you can quickly reference if something goes wrong after a reboot or update
<stlsaint> also the manual page for apt-get is very useful and the same goes for aptitude
<stlsaint> man apt will return just a reference to apt-get so be sure to use: man apt-get and man aptitude
<stlsaint> a few nice features of apt include, apt-secure, apt-fast, apt-spy
<stlsaint> also a very common error that comes across is the "lock" error
<stlsaint> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<stlsaint> this is caused when multiple package management processes are attempted at the same time
<stlsaint> a lock is put in place to prevent errors and multiple processes trying to handle packages at the same time
<stlsaint> a question is asked about commercial software not being obviously separated within USC
<stlsaint> and really i guess that will really come down to the developers
<stlsaint> so a recap, aptitude is newer over apt-get and is preferred within debian though apt-get is the most popular package manager within ubuntu
<stlsaint> Ubuntu software center is just a graphical frontend to apt
<stlsaint> (dpkg)
<stlsaint> sorry
<stlsaint> and remember that the two are not designed to be integrated and used in conjunction
<ClassBot> gaberlunzie22 asked: ​ automated reinstallations can be done with installed software synched in the USC with Ubuntu One?
<stlsaint> i do not think that feature is implemented as you are thinking
<ClassBot> Ryuno-Ki asked: why does usc doesn't show dependencies when (un)installing software?
<stlsaint> You can sync the listing of packages to Ubuntu One, but One cannot handle installing applications to a system
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<stlsaint> nor does it communicate to USC to sync and reinstall
<stlsaint> yes that would be a very powerful ability and maybe it is in future works
<stlsaint> another question asked...why does USC not show dependencies
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<stlsaint> if you install something and hit the "History" button within USC you will see dependencies that are installed along side the main package
<stlsaint> QUESTION: admittedly it's a big *if* - but *if* you know what you're looking for isn'rt Synaptic a  better bet when  installing  [&removing [some] depencies]] if unistalling?
<stlsaint> To this, i would not say that it is "better" because both USC and synaptic pull from the same sources so searching in synaptic would yield the same results in USC
<stlsaint> and both will handle dependencies well
<stlsaint> Thanks for the questions everyone
<ClassBot> SuperEngineer asked: admittedly it's a big *if* - but *if* you know what you're looking for isn'rt Synaptic a  better bet when installing  [&removing [some] depencies]] if unistalling?
<nigelb> bah
<stlsaint> ha
<nigelb> (sorry about that)
<stlsaint> no prob
<stlsaint> well there are two minutes left so i will say thank you for seeing the session and i hope i helped someone out
<stlsaint> if you have further questions please visit: #ubuntu-beginners
<stlsaint> with that i will turn things over to AlanBell up next
<nigelb> Thanks stlsaint for that session :)
<AlanBell> thanks stlsaint
<stlsaint> Thanks for having me fellas
<stlsaint> later folks
<nigelb> Quick reminder, we have a feedback survey at http://goo.gl/vfVaK
<nigelb> Please give us your feedback about user days
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu  User Days - Current Session: Accessibility in Unity - Instructors: AlanBell
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<AlanBell> Hello everyone and welcome to this user days session on accessibility in the Unity desktop.
<AlanBell> Firstly I would like to know if anyone is a user of our accessibility features and has any particular requests they would like me to cover
<AlanBell> I am going to talk about the standard features we have built in to the Ubuntu CD, and maybe speculate a bit about what is coming up for those in the next release
<AlanBell> We have in the repositories some additional tools which I am not planning on covering in depth unless someone wants me to, or we run out of other things to talk about!
<AlanBell> First lets do a quick overview of the accessibility settings that are available
<AlanBell> Then we will have a play with some of them, starting with some visual stuff, and then we will go eyes free for a bit of a demo :)
<AlanBell> Starting from the desktop of a default install of Ubuntu 11.10 you should see in the unity launcher an icon of a cog and spanner, this launches the system settings dialog
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/a11y/systemsettings.png
<AlanBell> should look like that
<AlanBell> at the bottom there is the universal access setings
<AlanBell> that little icon with the person spread out on the blue circle is a symbol for accessibility used by the GNOME accessibility team and the Apple stuff too
<AlanBell> pressing that will take you into a tabbed dialog of different features arranged by need
<AlanBell> it covers seeing, hearing, typing, pointing and clicking
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/a11y/seeing.png
<AlanBell> first tab is seeing
<AlanBell> here there are settings to help compensate for milder visual impairments, you can put the desktop into a high contrast mode or change the font sizes
<AlanBell> if you have it in front of you now, do have a fiddle with these settings
<AlanBell> the high contrast settings will be applied to most gnome applications, but don't affect the unity launcher/panel/dash
<AlanBell> same for the text sizes
<AlanBell> the zoom button is sadly non-functional at the moment, there is a good zoom plugin in compiz, but this is not bolted on to the desktop zoom button at the moment
<AlanBell> the screen reader toggle will put the desktop into an accessibility mode by turning on the AT-SPI which means applications will expose more information about themselves
<AlanBell> it also launches the Orca screenreader, which can use that information to give an audio commentary of what you are doing with the desktop
<AlanBell> we will come back to orca in a minute
<AlanBell> final option on that screen is to beep when caps and numlock are used
<AlanBell> next tab is the hearing tab, http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/a11y/hearing.png
<AlanBell> sadly there isn't much on this, and what there is does not work brilliantly :(
<AlanBell> if you turn on the visual alerts you can test the effect
<AlanBell> I have not had it successfully flash the full screen, and the title bar flash is a little uninspiring
<AlanBell> this is an area that we would like more contribution in
<AlanBell> moving on to the typing tab now http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/a11y/typing.png
<AlanBell> these settings are really handy if you have permanent or temporary difficulty typing with one or more hands
<AlanBell> the typing assistant launches the onboard on-screen keyboard
<AlanBell> so you can use the mouse to type
<AlanBell> it has no window title bar, but you can drag it about using the cross on the right of the keyboard
<AlanBell> onboard can also provide click-free mouse, if you have control of a pointer and are unable to click you can hover over keys to press them
<AlanBell> sticky keys, slow keys and bounce keys can be used to tune the keyboard settings for people who have difficulty pressing multiple keys at once (like alt+f1) or have shakey hands and sometimes double press keys
<AlanBell> final tab is pointing and clicking http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/a11y/pointingandclicking.png
<AlanBell> there is some overlap between this functionality and the mouse features of onboard
<AlanBell> any questions about this stuff? next we are going to have a play with orca
<AlanBell> ok, this bit should be fun if it works :)
<AlanBell> orca the screen reader inspects applicaions on the desktop and decides what it is going to say out loud
<AlanBell> it isn't a speech synthesiser itself, it decides what to say and passes the text to the Ubuntu text to speech framework which is called Speech Dispatcher
<AlanBell> Speech Dispatcher then passes the text into one of several speech synthesisers and you then hear the output
<AlanBell> on a machine I have here I have made a speech dispatcher module that doesn't speak text out loud, it sends it to a file
<AlanBell> and a little web server that serves up the file
<AlanBell> so, all that means that if you go here http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/
<AlanBell> you should see what orca would say
<AlanBell> you should see it echoing character by character as I typed text
<AlanBell> I just selected the text and it spoke it again as a phrase
<AlanBell> you should have just seen me navigating about the universal access dialog
<AlanBell> I now pressed super to open the unity dash
<AlanBell> Dash filler
<AlanBell> Search text.
<AlanBell> is what it said
<AlanBell> I can type the name of an application I want to launch or use the cursor keys to move down
<AlanBell> so there I navigated all round the 8 buttons on the dash, then down to the 4 lens icons at the bottom
<AlanBell> home, applications, files, music,
<AlanBell> I am now in the applications search field
<AlanBell> I moved down a few times on the applications lens, focus is now on a collapsed category of installed applications
<AlanBell> now I have a big list of buttons I can navigate around
<AlanBell> I found the solitaire button and hit return to launch it
<AlanBell> Freecell Solitaire frame means I am on that window
<AlanBell> and it would appear I have picked a bad example as I can't navigate down to the cards to play the game!
<AlanBell> to put keyboard focus on the launcher without opening the dash, you can press alt+F1
<AlanBell> Launcher tool bar
<AlanBell> filler
<AlanBell> quite a lot of the unity icons are labled "filler" in 11.10, this is being improved in 12.04 somewhat
<ClassBot> grmls asked: why dont work the music filter (genre) ?
<AlanBell> ok, I just navigated down the launcher bar and found most of the application icons that are pinned to the launcher are not running but system settings does have one window open
<AlanBell> I can hit return on that to open it
<AlanBell> I think shift+return will open a new window of an application by default
<AlanBell> lets go and have a look at the music lens now
<AlanBell> that seems navigable
<AlanBell> so from "Search Music Collection"
<AlanBell> I went right to get to the filter results button, and pressed it with return
<AlanBell> then down past the decade selector (the first all tick box and old button)
<AlanBell> then down to the all button for the genres and then around the genres and ticked funk
 * AlanBell has no idea what funk sounds like
<AlanBell> ok, next bit, global menus and the panel and indicators
<AlanBell> f10 gets you into the top panel, and opens the first menu of an application (typically the file menu)
<AlanBell> this *doesn't work* if the application has no menus
<AlanBell> and a good example of an application with no menus that focus could well be on is orca!
<AlanBell> so put focus on something that isn't orca and hit f10
<ClassBot> Ryuno-Ki asked: I have some deaf friends. Apart from this I know the program "gally" - Are there any more accessibility programs in Ubuntu?
<AlanBell> gally is a great tool for teaching sign language, I would love to see more lesson files in it
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<AlanBell> it would be great to organise a good photoshoot somewhen to generate more content for that, it would be a good LoCo activity or something to do at a conference
<AlanBell> other than that there is not a massive amount relating to deafness and HoH
<AlanBell> back to the top panel
<AlanBell> F10 to get to the top panel, where the menus are
<AlanBell> indicators are just like menus but to the right of the application menu
<AlanBell> hmm, they don't appear to be talking for me now :(
<AlanBell> most of the indicators are not very accessible, the top menu item is just "image" and some are hard to navigate around if you can work out what they are
<AlanBell> the messageing indicator is probably the best at the moment
<AlanBell> in 12.04 they are being improved, most will now name themselves correctly and offer better keyboard navigation
<AlanBell> as well as going right past the application menu you can also go left from the file menu and the cursor will wrap around to the indicators
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> gaberlunzie22 asked: ​ any update on the status of Project SpeechControl?
<AlanBell> there are some people investigating speech to text, I don't know the latest, it isn't an ubuntu project but some of the people looking at it work on other projects
<AlanBell> there are two main speech to text engines
<AlanBell> CMU Sphinx and Julius
<AlanBell> neither is great at continuous multi-person untrained dictation
<AlanBell> however both are reasonable at limited vocabulary command and control
<AlanBell> the best application I have seen is simon-listens which uses Julius as a back end Speech to text engine
<AlanBell> it is Qt based, but works really well on gnome Ubuntu
<AlanBell> it isn't packaged in Debian yet, but I hope it will be at some point
<AlanBell> any last minute questions?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu  User Days - Current Session: Finding Help in Ubuntu - Instructors: bkerensa
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<bkerensa> Hello Everyone I'm bkerensa a Ubuntu Member, Team Lead for Ubuntu Oregon and OMG! Ubuntu! Writer you can find more information about me at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa.
<bkerensa> Today’s lecture is based on previous “Finding Help” lectures done by starcraftman who has put together some excellent information for me to work with and present to you today.
<bkerensa> Today's topic is a very important topic which every Ubuntu User certainly has done at one point or another which is “Finding Help” but to be more specific this lecture today will try to teach you some best practices for “Finding Help Resources” in the Ubuntu Community.
<bkerensa> I'll be referencing various resources from that section throughout the session today and it may be of use for you to bookmark some of these references if you have not done so already.
<bkerensa> Please keep questions to #ubuntu-classroom-chat as with other sessions. I'd prefer if they were reserved for the end. You're free to ask them during and hopefully someone else can respond. In order to cover the large amount of information in a timely fashion it would best if I don't have to stop for questions.
<bkerensa> If your question remains unanswered rest assured that I will answer them at the end and if for any reason you have to depart please do not hesitate to e-mail me a follow-up at bkerensa (at) ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> When using Ubuntu you could be happily listening to a song on Rythmbox while writing an e-mail and for seemingly no reason at all one of your applications crashes or say you're trying to use a new application you just installed via Ubuntu Software Center and it fails to launch and you get an error.
<bkerensa> In circumstances like these many users may not know where the best place to get help is and they panic. When encountering problems it can be frustrating but we need to remember to not panic and just use the best practices you will learn today to find help with your problem.
<bkerensa> Section 1 -  Gathering Important Information for Helpers
<bkerensa> In order to make your search for help efficient and timely it is important to be prepared by having enough information to help others help you.
<bkerensa> You can be prepared by gathering screenshots if the problem is one that can be presented visually and it may be helpful to have some basic information about your hardware available in order to gather hardware information you can run  “sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/hardware.txt” from terminal and a file will be created on your desktop that has detailed information to help volunteers.
<bkerensa> One last thing that will be of most importance is putting together in words what the problem you are encountering is and how it affects you and if it is reproducible then provide steps as to how to reproduce it.
<bkerensa> You can gather all of the above by taking notes and then sharing it with volunteers in whatever medium you seek help.
<bkerensa> Section 2 - Seeking help from your LoCo
<bkerensa> Ubuntu LoCo’s are Local Community Groups composed of volunteers who advocate for Ubuntu and Free Open Source Software.
<bkerensa> There are currently close to 200 LoCo’s around the world so the likelihood that your region, province, state or country having a LoCo that can assist you in your native language and in your timezone is very likely.
<bkerensa> I also suggest people reach out to their LoCo’s before going on an extensive search because in most cases LoCo’s having mailing lists, an IRC channel and other mediums that you can reach out to them through and get a response to your problem in an expedient fashion.
<bkerensa> A list of LoCo’s can be found here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<bkerensa> Lets move on to the next section
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Section 3 -  Power Searching with Google
<bkerensa> So one important resource to find help is a search engine. I'll use Google for this example, any engine should work.
<bkerensa> The reason to search is another rule If you're having a problem, 99.9% of the time someone else has had the same one and posted its solution.
<bkerensa> At this point, if everyone can go to www.google.com that'd be great.
<bkerensa> Or your local version. :)
<bkerensa> Power searching is when you do more than simply type key words into Google. By default, each word is searched successively.
<bkerensa> For example, do the following three searches separately in Google and see the difference:
<bkerensa> DC Batman Robin Crusader
<bkerensa> "Batman Robin Crusader"
<bkerensa> DC OR Batman OR Robin OR Crusader
<bkerensa> Copy them verbatim into Google and you'll see quite the difference in the results returned after pushing enter.
<bkerensa> I'll wait a few seconds.
<bkerensa> The first time (first search with no quotes) Google searches for DC and finds all pages with references to it, then cross-references with all pages with Batman.
<bkerensa> The overlap becomes the new base and then further narrowed by overlap with Robin and Crusader. The search operation descends one word at a time, so the first word is most important and more general usually.
<bkerensa> This means in the first case we narrow with every new term.
<bkerensa> When searching in Google “DC Batman Robin Crusader” you humorously get 4 results (all in fact logs of this very speech :D), very different from before. In this instance, Google searched for the string (a computer science term referring to the quoted line) as a whole, the exact sequence of words in the order inside the quotes is simply never used (it is incoherent as a sentence after all). The last one returns well over a million r
<bkerensa> esults.
<bkerensa> The last one returned so many because we found every page that had "DC" or "Batman" etc..., a lot of pages on these :)
<bkerensa> Now time to get to the meat of this. Everyone go to Google homepage and click “Advanced” on the right.
<bkerensa> Here's the advanced search page, a lot of people don't know about it. It is very handy.
<bkerensa> http://www.google.com/advanced_search
<bkerensa> Immediately I'd like you to note the box at the top highlighted in blue stating “Use the form...”, here you will see the actual search string used when you enable all these advanced tricks. Look up every time you try something else.
<bkerensa> This means that this is the actual search you could use alternatively in the standard Google Search box, you'll see what I mean as I go.
<bkerensa> First two lines cover what I've already explained.
<bkerensa> The third is the Boolean OR search. This means that rather than only take the overlap (or intersection) between DC and Batman, a search for DC OR Batman would include all results from the individual searches for DC and all results from Batman. Rather than narrow down this really widens a search with every new result, use carefully.
<bkerensa> "Don't show these pages" does exactly what it says, put keywords here and all pages with them will be subtracted from the search. Excellent at excluding specific things.
<bkerensa> "Search within site or domain" is another useful one. Your entire search is then confined to the site listed. You can also limit by domain, so .edu limits it to educational websites indexed by Google on the internet.
<bkerensa> Take a moment and play around with these modifiers to search, take note of the top line that shows how the modifiers are used. You can combine many, like a site search, all these words and language.
<bkerensa> "Filetype" does as it says and limits your search to an extension, say .pdf or .txt. Any extension is valid (though limited in the drop down, on a text search you specify what you want).
<bkerensa> Language and results are self-explanatory.
<bkerensa> Click on "Date, usage rights, numeric range, and more..." here you'll find even more advanced though less commonly used modifiers.
<bkerensa> These are mostly obvious, you can check pages by date, search with numeric ranges (like price), confine it to a geographic region, search based on sites usage rights (click the link for more explanation on that, it’s outside my scope).
<bkerensa> Page specific tools are interesting; first one lets you specify a page and Google will find something similar. Second lets you identify pages that link to page x.
<bkerensa> One thing not here is wildcard modifier for search.
<bkerensa> * is the wildcard. Say I knew part of a word, say.... nvidia but I only knew it started with nvid. Searching nvid* produces nvidia as top result. It isn't always most useful given there might be words that complete the wildcard that you maybe don't want included.
<bkerensa> Careful with wildcards, they can be quite loose depending on how much of the word you put and Google’s ranking algorithm.
<bkerensa> I don't have time to go into all of them. I will warn, don't be tempted to use too many. The more you employ the less results will appear. Often just one or two of these modifiers makes the difference.
<bkerensa> Say you have a video problem; you want to check whether other people have had trouble with it. It's an nvidia 8800GT. You know Ubuntu Forums usually has people posting about such things. You fill "ubuntuforums.org" in Site Search box, "nvidia 8800 GT" in all these words then search. Voila.
<bkerensa> I don't have time to cover all the nuance of power searching. I will leave you with a good site for those interested. http://www.googleguide.com/ . See the section start now that best applies to you.
<bkerensa> Another page to note is Ubuntu Search at http://search.ubuntu.com/
<bkerensa> As it says on its homepage, by default it only searches Ubuntu related sites like the Wikis and Forums.
<bkerensa> Though it doesn't have an advanced option per se, I'm pretty sure it supports most of the above function. You just have to do it manually via text modifiers.
<bkerensa> And we will have another pause so people can catch up if needed.
<bkerensa> Ok, lets move on to the next section
<bkerensa> Section 3 –  System Documentation and Wiki
<bkerensa> For this section we will cover Ubuntu's official documentation.
<bkerensa> System Docs are the documentation that comes with any standard Ubuntu installation, these are accessible locally even without a net connection.
<bkerensa> On the main panel, notice the blue question mark. Please click it. If you don't have it, see System > Help and Support (KDE users open up K Menu and search for help, first option). (For GNOME 2.x users)
<bkerensa> For unity folks, open the menu and search for Help.
<bkerensa> Notably since GNOME 2 is EOL in Ubuntu 11.10 you will use the menu and search for Help to find system documentation
<bkerensa> Here you will find the documentation promised. It's a gem overlooked often by people in need of help. Feel free to click around.
<bkerensa> On the main page at the right you'll see some common questions. At the left is most of the main sections covered like "New to Ubuntu?", go ahead and click it, new options appear, pick what you like. You can always go back to beginning with the Home button (the house) on the Toolbar at the top.
<bkerensa> The documentation contains a lot of answers to common questions and introductory material you can read to understand Ubuntu.
<bkerensa> Do a test search and scroll to the bottom. You'll see repeat this search online, click it. Presto, you're back at search.ubuntu.com, nifty. I only just found that one.
<bkerensa> Feel free to explore later, need to continue.
<bkerensa> Go back to homepage please (push home button as mentioned on the toolbar).
<bkerensa> I'd like to note at the home page you can find the Free Support link, directing you to a lot of materials I'll talk about.
<bkerensa> A newer project to mention quick is the manual project. It's a pdf that serves as a beginner’s tutorial, does offer explanations of many common things. While not a diagnostic tool per se it can be searched by contents and text search, see http://ubuntu-manual.org/ for more details.
<bkerensa> Next is the Wikis, we have two.
<bkerensa> The help wiki you'll be most interested in is at- https://help.ubuntu.com/ . The other site is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ .
<bkerensa> This second site I tell you to prevent confusion, it is primarily for organization of teams. Help.ubuntu.com as the name implies stores all the help documents. Use the first one, not the second.
<bkerensa> People often don't understand, these are official sites. They aren't like a wikia, a spin-off by fans.
<bkerensa> So take a moment and load up https://help.ubuntu.com/
<bkerensa> Here you'll see listed the versions of Ubuntu still in support (i.e. 11.04, 11.10, these are links to their documentation). Clicking any of the versions will take you to an online version of the system pages, useful if you need it on the internet for reference.
<bkerensa> Some people prefer the system docs in their browser, it's got a different feel. The content is to my knowledge exactly the same though.
<bkerensa> At the bottom you'll see a link on upgrade notes, useful for upgrades.
<bkerensa> More interesting is the community link, please click it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ < to be clear.
<bkerensa> This is the main wiki area it is maintained entirely by the community (folks like me) in an effort to document the software of Ubuntu and problems that arise. Browse all the information on the main page.
<bkerensa> The bulk of documentation is in English, it is however translated into other languages where available.
<bkerensa> You can of course probably use Google translate if you need a page in english to another.
<bkerensa> See the "Getting Started with Ubuntu" section. Here is some beginner stuff you can read, there are also three subsequent sections underneath with useful links to stuff beginners need like Installation help and learning more information about their system.
<bkerensa> This is all good reading material even if you don't have an immediate problem.
<bkerensa> Next, have a look at the "Finding Your Way with Ubuntu" section.
<bkerensa> Say hello to Signpost.
<bkerensa> (Scroll down some to get to it fyi)
<bkerensa> Its aim is simple, to start with the general and try to narrow down to the right information.
<bkerensa> Click "get Help", and click around some. It's fairly easy. Different sections have different focus, some on help, filing bugs, some for programmers. See what you need.
<bkerensa> Now lastly, search (top right). Say for example I'm having a video problem with my nvidia card. It won't display my maximum resolution. Do a quick search here for "video nvidia" and see what pops up. Or maybe I just want to learn a good way to back up my system... search for "backup system". Shameless plug,  top result is one of my pages. Good reading.
<bkerensa> Search will present you with relevant pages, as long as you know what you're looking for. If you do the preparation at the beginning this shouldn't be a problem.
<bkerensa> The community wiki is my preferred resource for a wide variety of problems. It's up to date and usually covers problems/software in a timely fashion.
<bkerensa> About half way, hope this isn't too fast.
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Lets move on
<bkerensa> Section 4 -  Ubuntu Forums
<bkerensa> Next, www.ubuntuforums.org
<bkerensa> An excellent site, when in doubt posting here is reasonably certain to get you a good answer. There's an art to posting though, as well as a wrong way to do it.
<bkerensa> While I'm explaining, feel free to sign up, click Register at left.
<bkerensa> Forums are openID enabled so if you know what that is, you can use it.
<bkerensa> First let's look at the structure. The most relevant section is Absolute Beginners Talk. It's come to be a catch-all for new people and just problems in general, it gets the most eyeballs. If you post here with reasonable amount of information problem is usually resolved in one or two posts.
<bkerensa> The next section is the Main Support Categories, it offers more specialized help for those with... more exotic problems. Advanced server configurations or some more obscure problems. It's less used by beginners and is less frequented by support people.
<bkerensa> Going to pause for a second to let people catch up
<bkerensa> I was just informed I got number wrong so this section is 5
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Ok lets move on
<bkerensa>  I'd encourage you to stick with ABT unless you've posted there and not gotten a reply in a reasonable time.
<bkerensa> The remainder of the site is aimed less at support than discussion/development. You can peruse it at your own leisure.
<bkerensa> Time to discuss posting etiquette on the forums, what to do/not do.
<bkerensa> We have a full list of things you have to agree to at register I believe, this is just a rundown of pet peeves and things that really shouldn't happen.
<bkerensa> Don't TYPE IN CAPS OR with LOTS of exclamations!!!!! CAPS usually infer yelling and exclamations excessively used are annoying.
<bkerensa> Don't curse or insult other members offering help. If you wouldn't say it to someone standing next to you, it generally shouldn't be posted.
<bkerensa> Don't demand help in the title/topic like "Fix this or I'm leaving Ubuntu". We aren't prone to offering better help when threatened. This is an unfortunate practice by people who get frustrated, it also gets attention quickly. It is incredibly rude and doesn't make things easier.
<bkerensa> Don't post in the ABT, wait a minute then repost the same thread in different sections. This is annoying. Post in one section (I recommend ABT) and wait for response. It may take 10 minutes or 20, or more, no more than a few hours usually. If so, you can bump your forum post.
<bkerensa> A bump of course is just you replying to the post and pushing it back to the top of cue of threads so it is noticed.
<bkerensa> Now a few pointers to actual posting, you can click New Reply somewhere (doesn't matter where) to follow along (just don't submit please).
<bkerensa> (You can follow this along, just remember don't push submit. Don't want the forum mods blaming me :) )
<bkerensa> Oh and you'll need to be signed in to follow this part.
<bkerensa> Do make your post title pertinent to your problem. If you don't have any internet on the machine then "I don't have internet" is better than "problem needs fixing". You don't need to convey too much information, just the general category of problem. Including the version of Ubuntu might also be good.
<bkerensa> To the left of title you'll find prefix, please select your version of Ubuntu. When it's solved, edit your first post and change the prefix to Solved.
<bkerensa> The solved tag is useful, it tells people searching the archives your problem was resolved. So they can rely on the proposed fix.
<bkerensa> This is nice, also goes back to one of the rules.
<bkerensa> I'd like to make a note here- to the right of the title is "Check if Already Posted". Please click this after writing in a title it will quickly search all previous posts for related information. Experiment with different titles.
<bkerensa> Often your question has already been answered. Don't be afraid to detour and read some of these pages, you can always return to new post and submit it.
<bkerensa> Just another way of preventing double posts, we get a lot of similar questions.
<bkerensa> Goes back to the 99.9% of all problems have happened before :).
<bkerensa> In your first post, try to put as much information as you can. Now is the time to consult that page we wrote earlier. Explain what you were doing, what went wrong, and what you have since learned (maybe from wiki).
<bkerensa> Nothing's too small, at the same time, don't write pages.
<bkerensa> Take a note of the GUI at top of the forum reply, there is # button.
<bkerensa> (Bar ontop of the text box I mean)
<bkerensa> This is for the code tag.
<bkerensa> People will often use it responding, if you want to post the hardware.txt file output use these tags. It stops the page overflowing, puts an inline scrollbar instead.
<bkerensa> Screenshots can be hosted at sites like http://www.imgur.com or as attachments to the post (scroll down on new post page, click Manage Attachments). These are very useful.
<bkerensa> Images hosted on imgur you just copy the forum link and paste in the body of reply. The attachments way automates this. No preference to me, attachments do better integrate with site.
<bkerensa> (Pictures really do help, post when possible and think it's pertinent)
<bkerensa> When you're happy with your post, submit it (don't push now). Someone should get back to you with instructions in a timely and friendly fashion.
<bkerensa> Some people ask how do I know the instructions will help? Or to trust the person giving? Well, there isn't a rule per se.
<bkerensa> I for instance have a very large post count; does that imply a user should trust me? I guess. Though when I started posting I only had a post count of 1, my knowledge has improved since but my advice was still usually helpful based on what I knew.
<bkerensa> The rule I'd say is, does it sound right and well explained? A person who knows their stuff should be able to convey relevant information and convince you it's the right thing to do.
<bkerensa> (That said, there aren't any guarantees on the advice, it is a volunteer support forum)
<bkerensa> A few closing comments on the forums.
<bkerensa> It's a helpful resource; it harnesses the collective experience of thousands of geeks like me. Do remember we all volunteer for no pay.
<bkerensa> Also, a few helpful links you might enjoy are- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065
<bkerensa> A free beginners guide PDF to getting started.
<bkerensa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<bkerensa> ^ A general launch point to many good forum guides written by people who know their stuff.
<bkerensa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8920811&postcount=1 <-- You might also find this post useful for getting started
<bkerensa> A small pause for people to catchup
<bkerensa> Moving on to the next section now
<bkerensa> Section 6  – AskUbuntu
<bkerensa> So now a new interesting site. AskUbuntu. Please go to the following url: http://askubuntu.com/questions It's a Stack Overflow type site that some may be familiar with.
<bkerensa> Basically, you can post questions on the site and tag them with certain keywords. Other users then look through the unanswered section and write answers. Answers are voted up or down based on other users thoughts and you can validate that the users answer is the best or not helpful at all.
<bkerensa> To start using you can sign up if you want in top right (login). It isn't strictly required.
<bkerensa> Use the Ask Question > button in the header to make a question and then wait a while until it gets an answer.
<bkerensa> You'll also see a Tags section, where you can search based on sorted tags to find questions already asked.
<bkerensa> Unanswered section like name implies sorts and lists questions that are still open and waiting an answer. Lastly, there is Users sections. Here you can see the history of a person's answers on the site, maybe you want to know if they have a good history of suggestions. You can also see their shiny badges I suppose.
<bkerensa> That's about it, poke around and don't be shy to ask questions. :)
<bkerensa> Section 7 – Ubuntu IRC
<bkerensa> No session on IRC for this day, information about it can be found here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto).  That page will get you started with XChat and you’ll understand the basics.
<bkerensa> I only want to point out that IRC can be used for support. Channels such as #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #ubuntu-beginners are all good stops. A good run down of channels and getting help is available here- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bkerensa> (Notably please don't click on #links as they will open a new channel or perhaps IRC client instance)
<bkerensa> Moving on
<bkerensa> Section 8 -  Launchpad
<bkerensa> I'm going to make this brief.
<bkerensa> Launchpad is the place to go when all other resources fail.
<bkerensa> You have two choices.
<bkerensa> First is the answers section, see here- https://answers.launchpad.net/
<bkerensa> Launchpad Answers is basically a section designed to let the people working on the projects answer your question.
<bkerensa> Please note, you need to be signed up to use this site.
<bkerensa> A nice plus, any launchpad account is automatically a openID, can be used on other sites supporting such login.
<bkerensa> Say I have a problem with music playing in rhythmbox, so esoteric that none of the above helped.
<bkerensa> (by above, I mean the other resources)
<bkerensa> Go to answers home, click choose one project and type in rhythmbox. This takes you right to the project answer section. See if your problem is listed. If not, you can file a question here in much the same way as you would a bug (bug filing is last resort).
<bkerensa> Click ask a new question and fill it out (don't submit again). Someone should get back to you in a reasonable time. (don't file a question at this time...)
<bkerensa> People are very active in the Ubuntu project answering the Answers section, you might consider posting there more generally before in a specific project like rhythmbox.
<bkerensa> Next is a quick bug filing run down. Click bugs section at the top of rhythmbox. At the right, on top of ask a question is now Report a Bug.
<bkerensa> Click this only if you want to file a bug, please don't file them without being sure it's a bug and having searched existing bugs. Devs get a lot of duplicates that don't help.
<bkerensa> There's a structure to filling reports.  It's important to put more not less info, as specific as you can so devs can reproduce bugs, test and fix.
<bkerensa> Launchpad is a good service, though I'm more of a doc person so I guess I'm biased to recommend system then wiki docs.
<bkerensa> thats all on LP
<bkerensa> a small break and then the conclusion
<bkerensa> Ok
<bkerensa> I want to thank you all for coming and will open the floor to questions and I want to especially thank Starcraftman for making this lecture available to the community which I have presented today.
<ClassBot> Ryuno-Ki asked: A few time ago (actually when I installed Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx) there was a note on UbuntuOne that the account login will be merged with Launchpad. Maybe you want to say something about this ...
<bkerensa> I think in the past there were seperate sign on systems perhaps for UbuntuOne and now they have made it easier to login via a unified single sign on with your launchpad id
<bkerensa> Notably there are still some sites in the Ubuntu community that have seperate login systems like Ubuntu Brainstorm which is seperate
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Customizing Unity - Instructors: philipballew
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<philipballew> Hey everyone, and welcome to a session on unity and customizing it.
<philipballew> Here i will cover many things and give you a brief overview on parts of unity and an idea of how to customize. I will cover the parts of unity and what you can do. and also a few cool customizations In all reality though you all can be as creative as you want and expand on this session with your cool customizations.
<philipballew> now before I get started let me say who i am
<philipballew> I am Philip Ballew, a Ubuntu user and involved with the Ubuntu Power users group
<philipballew> here is my wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
<philipballew> here is my launchpad https://launchpad.net/~philipballew
<philipballew> and here is my twitter account https://twitter.com/#!/philipballew feel free to follow for ubuntu fun
<philipballew> I will take questions as the came and somewhat at the end. I wont be able to answer really techniical questions as that can be boring to other people in the session, but general questions about unity I can try. Also if someone in the chat channel has the answer feel free to answer
<philipballew> this here is from 11.04 so most is the same, however it talks about the parts of unity and what they are named http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<philipballew> as you see all the parts have names and all these parts are what make unity
<philipballew> in ask ubuntu a good question is asked how to configure unity http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/62903#62903
<philipballew> I have done several of these things here. All look fun and I would love to hear from anyone who has tried them
<philipballew> some good customazation apps are Confity CCSM ubuntu Tweek and myunity
<philipballew> some people say ccsm is a hard too to master and can destroy your gui in a second
<philipballew> this is all true
<philipballew> however, it can be very good in customizing your desktop
<philipballew> in that link i just sent   you is a cool trick http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<philipballew> move your unity launcher (the side bar) to the bottom
<philipballew> and you can probably play with the code to make it move elsewhere if you were wanting to
<philipballew> Ubuntu Tweek is a nice tool
<philipballew> the dev of this just had a new version released. there is a ppa avaible
<philipballew> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<philipballew> it allows some fun items as well
<philipballew> youll need to try it out to have some fun
<philipballew> here is a good article on the shortcuts for unity
<philipballew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<philipballew> I have gone here to learn things about shortcuts and stuff
<philipballew> now to the lens
<philipballew> what is a lens?
<philipballew> lets find out!
<philipballew> thankfully ask ubuntu has a good article discussing what a lens is http://askubuntu.com/questions/33710/what-exactly-is-a-lens
<philipballew> Would you like to learn how to make a lens or just see all going behind your system when you run a lens?
<philipballew> i know i do, that why i have this link here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<philipballew> its a good read if you want to impress your friends at the next ubuntu hour or lug.
<philipballew> you can use that I believe to make a lens. maybe land a article on omg or something like that.
<philipballew> How many of you Love API's? I do. Thats why I always keep this link with me wherever I am so I can have a good read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<philipballew> now I know what your All thinking...
<philipballew> UNITY IS AWESOME!!!
<philipballew> don’t be ashamed because others have felt this before
<philipballew> Thankfully I have the solution for this feeling!
<philipballew> Join the Ubuntu team and help with Customization or work on unity
<philipballew> her we a few links for you people to read http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<philipballew> heres building from source. Major geek cred if you do http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<philipballew> hers is a good article on coding style https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/CodingStyle
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Unity_Architecture.pdf
<philipballew> this is a good pdf on the tecnical aspect of Unity as well. Its pretty awesome if you ask me.
<ClassBot> d0gSol17ud3 asked: Can unity icons be animated? and can launch animations be changed with my own animations,if yes how?
<philipballew> I am not entirely sure, however if anyone is chat knows feel free to answer otherwise find me after the session and we can find out
<ClassBot> rogst asked: I installed an appliation but when I bring up the dash and enter the application name it does not come up, how I manually create a launcher so it shows in the dash when entering the name
<philipballew> good question!! lets look at making a launcher
<philipballew> I made a launcher via this link here http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand it helped with what i needed to do
<philipballew> if anyone has anymore questions feel free to ask away, otherwise I have finished my talk unless anyone else has anything I should add
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Introduction to Firefox - Instructors: JoseeAntonioR - Slides: http://is.gd/WfypnK
<ClassBot> Slides for Introduction to Firefox: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Firefox.pdf
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/14/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 1] Hello everyone! I am José Antonio Rey, and today I'll be giving a class on Introduction to Firefox
<JoseeAntonioR> As ClassBot said, you can check the slides at http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Firefox.pdf
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 2] Today I'm going to cover different topics, including many How To and some tips.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, let's get started. [slide 3] Firefox is a web browser that comes attached with Ubuntu. You can find it in the Unity Launcher, as well as in the Desktop. It is developed and distributed by Mozilla.
<JoseeAntonioR> Many people ask theirselves in which language is it written. Well, it is a combination of C++, XUL, XBL and JavaScript.
<JoseeAntonioR> It is open-source, so you can modify and redistribute it freely.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 4] The main use of Firefox is, as you know, browsing the web. As a consequence, you can bookmark your favorite webpages, download music, videos, documents, and files in general.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 5]
<JoseeAntonioR> How To download files
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you want to download a file, you can click on the link. A new window will pop-up. There, you can choose between opening it with a certain program, or saving it to a chosen destination.
<JoseeAntonioR> If you choose to save it, the default location is /home/[username]/Downloads, where [username] is your actual username.
<JoseeAntonioR> To edit this settings, just go to Edit>Preferences>General tab>Downloads.
<JoseeAntonioR> There, you can choose to save files to a pre-chosen location, or to ask where to save your files.
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you choose, that window will close, and a new window will be opened. It is named Downloads.
<JoseeAntonioR> There, you can see your downloads, as well as the current download and its progression. You can close the window at any time, it won't cancel your download. You can press Ctrl+Shift+Y to open it again.
<JoseeAntonioR> When your download finishes, a notification will be displayed.
<ClassBot> benonsoftware asked: Are there any websites to help with Firefox dev?
<JoseeAntonioR> Of course there are.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can check https://developer.mozilla.org for more information.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 6]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to see History
<JoseeAntonioR> You can check all the pages that you have visited by pressing Ctrl+H
<JoseeAntonioR> BTW, if you have any questions, just ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 7]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to: tabbing
<JoseeAntonioR> In this Firefox version, you are able to navigate in tabs.
<JoseeAntonioR> It is like having several windows in just one. Tabs will appear above in the upper parte, belo the address bar.
<JoseeAntonioR> Going back a little bit, let's answer a questin about History.
<ClassBot> benonsoftware asked: Is it possible to clear the history
<JoseeAntonioR> To clear the History, just go to Edit>Preferences>Privacy>History.
<JoseeAntonioR> There is a link that says "clear your recent history".
<JoseeAntonioR> Click it, and select the time range to clear. Then, click Clear Now.
<ClassBot> benonsoftware asked: I am a bit confused with Firefox Aurora and Beta, what is the difference in the two?
<JoseeAntonioR> That was also a little bit confusing for me, at the beggining.
<JoseeAntonioR> Firefox Beta is the version that is close to being released. It has lots of bugs, as not all features have been tested.
<JoseeAntonioR> Firefox Aurora is an alpha version. It will be released in some time, and it has more bugs than Firefox Beta.
<JoseeAntonioR> When using one of those versions, you help Mozilla to develop a better browser.
<JoseeAntonioR> The version that is included with Ubuntu 11.10 is the last stable version released.
<JoseeAntonioR> Let's continue with the slides. [slide 8]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to use App Tabs
<JoseeAntonioR> App Tabs is a functionality that allows the user to transform the tab in just the image of it.
<JoseeAntonioR> This tabs are special, they will remain opened on the first places.
<JoseeAntonioR> Even if you quit Firefox, they will be opened again.
<JoseeAntonioR> To notify you of any changes in the page they turn blue.
<JoseeAntonioR> One of their advantages is that you won't be able to close them accidentally, as you can only do that by right-clicking the tab ans selecting "Close Tab".
<JoseeAntonioR> To pin an App Tab, right click on the desired tab and click "Pin as App Tab".
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 9]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to ser your homepage.
<JoseeAntonioR> First of all, you will need to choose your homepage. Once you have chosen it, click Edit>Preferences and type the address on the bar.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 10]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to block Pop-Ups
<JoseeAntonioR> The pop-ups blocker is activated by default. If you want to modify the setting, just go to Edit>Preferences>Content.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 11]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to: Bookmarks
<JoseeAntonioR> A Bookmark is one of your favorite pages, stored on your browser for an easy-access at any time.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can Bookmark a page by pressing Ctrl+D or by clicking the star displayed on the address bar.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can check your existing Bookmarks by pressing Ctrl+B
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 12]
<JoseeAntonioR> How to use Persona
<JoseeAntonioR> "Persona" or "Personas" is a extension that you can use to change the appearance of your Firefox windows.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can discover more about "Persona" by clicking the following link: http://a.joj.me/35
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 13]
<JoseeAntonioR> Basic Shortcuts
<JoseeAntonioR> To open a new browser window, press Ctrl+N
<JoseeAntonioR> To open a new Tab, press Ctrl+T
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, don't confuse tabs with windows. A new tab will appear in the same window.
<JoseeAntonioR> To open the last tab closed, press Ctrl+Shift+T
<JoseeAntonioR> To open a file, press Ctrl+O
<JoseeAntonioR> To close a tab in the browser, press Ctrl+W
<JoseeAntonioR> To refresh the window or the tab, press Ctrl+R, or F5
<JoseeAntonioR> To see your history, press Ctrl+H
<JoseeAntonioR> To open the Downloads window, press Ctrl+Shift+Y
<JoseeAntonioR> To open Panorama (I'll talk about it later) press Ctrl+Shift+E
<JoseeAntonioR> To show your current Bookmarks, press Ctrl+B
<JoseeAntonioR> To bookmark the current page, press Ctrl+D
<JoseeAntonioR> And, finally, to quit Firefox, press. Ctrl+Q
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a question in queue, and it's about Persona.
<ClassBot> benonsoftware asked: How is it possinle to make a Persona and what skills are involved?
<JoseeAntonioR> To make a Persona, you just need to have design skills, and creativity. You can check out more here: https://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/demo_create
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 14]
<JoseeAntonioR> Panorama: Tabs Grouping
<JoseeAntonioR> Panorama is a feature that is used to group tabs as you want. To access it, just press Ctrl+Shift+E.
<JoseeAntonioR> There, you can create new windows, and group the tabs exactly as you want to.
<JoseeAntonioR> Also, you can change te size to, for example, emphasize the content.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 15]
<JoseeAntonioR> About extensions
<JoseeAntonioR> Extensions are programs which are installed inside Firefox.
<JoseeAntonioR> These programs have different uses, as for example managing your music player, changing the appearance of your windows, running commands, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can discover more about Extensions on http://addons.mozilla.com
<ClassBot> InHisName asked: change size in tabs ?   Are you referring to the size of the 'window' in firefox ?
<JoseeAntonioR> If you access Panorama, you'll see the current image of each tab.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can change the size of that image.
<JoseeAntonioR> It doesn't means that you're going to make some tabs more wide or more narrow.
<JoseeAntonioR> It is just a reference, in Panorama
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: archie asked: someone told me I should install the "noscript" extension. why should i block scripts by default?
<JoseeAntonioR> This script tries to block malicious script in some webs.
<JoseeAntonioR> But, sometimes, scripts are useful, like in GreaseMonkey.
<JoseeAntonioR> But, malicious scripts can severely damage your computer.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, always be careful when you browse the net.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 16]
<JoseeAntonioR> Recommended extensions
<JoseeAntonioR> First of all, Persona. I have already talked about it.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can find it here: http://a.joj.me/35
<JoseeAntonioR> In the slides it says FoxRunner. That extension is no longer available.
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, you have AdBlock Plus.
<JoseeAntonioR> This extension helps you to block ads in webpages. You just need to activate it.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can find it here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/
<JoseeAntonioR> Finally, GreaseMonkey.
<JoseeAntonioR> This allows you to run javascript on a webpage.
<JoseeAntonioR> For example, if you want YouTube videos to always play in the highest resolution available, you download the script, and GreaseMonkey runs it automatically when the address is www.youtube.com
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can find GreaseMonkey here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/
<JoseeAntonioR> MrChrisDruif asked how can you browse the web, and History is not logged, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> This functionality is called Private Browsing.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can access it by pressing Ctrl+Shift+P
<JoseeAntonioR> The tabs of the current session will be stored, and the window you are currently in will be closed. The private browsing window will open.
<JoseeAntonioR> When you are finished, just press Ctrl+Shift+P again to return to the previous session.
<JoseeAntonioR> If there are any more questions, please don't hesitate on asking them in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<ClassBot> archie asked: What are the dos and don'ts concerning secure browsing with firefox?
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JoseeAntonioR> Always use the most current version of your browser.
<JoseeAntonioR> When you are making transactions online, check for the "lock" icon on the status bar that shows that you are on a secured website, and that the url begins with https://
<JoseeAntonioR> Only perform transactions like shopping or submitting personal information at sites that are well established and that are familiar to you.
<JoseeAntonioR> If you are not familiar with a site, make sure that the site has a privacy policy and information about the site's security measures.
<JoseeAntonioR> Do not share your passwords with strangers.
<JoseeAntonioR> Any more questions?
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks to everyone for being here today. It has been a great experience.
<JoseeAntonioR> There is a session about Ubuntu Equivalents by sagaci next.
<JoseeAntonioR> If you have any doubts, just PM me.
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks, and goodbye.
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Ubuntu Equivalents - Instructors: sagaci
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/15/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<sagaci> Hi, I'd like to welcome you to the Ubuntu Equivalents session
<sagaci> and thanks to JoseeAntonioR for his session on Firefox
<sagaci> This session is all about applications that you can use on Ubuntu that you may commonly use on Windows or Mac
<sagaci> if you have a question, please append QUESTION: at the start of your question so the ClassBot can pick it up :)
<sagaci> this session is intended for people that are thinking of switching to Ubuntu, or have recently switched to Ubuntu and need to find applications to fit their needs
<sagaci> and as such, I'll be running through some popular applications on Ubuntu
<sagaci> most of these applications can be found and installed via the Ubuntu Software Centre
<sagaci> I'll start off with the Browser
<sagaci> On Windows, you may be used to using Internet Explorer or on a Mac, Safari
<sagaci> Firefox in the default browser in Ubuntu, and a good browser at that
<sagaci> I won't go into too much detail with Firefox, since JoseeAntonioR pretty much covered it in the last session
<sagaci> but for alternatives - there's Chrome and Chromium. Chrome is the browser developed by Google and has gained a significant portion of the market, due to its slick interface and ease-of-use
<sagaci> Chromium, by contrast, is the open-source browser that Chrome derives from
<sagaci> since chromium is open-source, it is currently available in the Ubuntu Software Centre, but to get chrome, you'll have to look through https://www.google.com/chrome
<sagaci> Microsoft Office alternative...? LibreOffice!
<sagaci> LibreOffice is a complete suite of commonly used applications, such as a word processor, spreadsheet and presentation organiser
<ClassBot> archie asked: Is there a simple intuitive equivalent to an image retouching program like "photofilte" for windows
<sagaci> Although I'm not too well versed in image manipulation, I've found that tools such as Shotwell and Gimp have been able to carry out basic tasks, such as cropping and colour correction
<ClassBot> archie asked: Should i rather use Firefox or Chromium concerning security?
<sagaci> It's probably a question more towards JoseeAntonioR :)... but on both browsers, you should be able to install extension that limit damage of potential threats
<sagaci> extensions*
<sagaci> then again, a chunk of staying secure on the web relies on the user :)
<ClassBot> benonsoftware asked: This might or might not be releated but why did the default move from OpenOffice to LibreOffice?
<sagaci> Quite a big question for this kind of session, but as I can tell, moving away or "forking" OpenOffice has made it much easier for the community and developers to actually contribute code to the office suite
<sagaci> when using a dual boot system, or you're in a place that uses multiple operating systems - you should consider leaning toward applications that are cross-platform
<sagaci> Cross-platform means that the application will run on Ubuntu, Windows and MacOS
<sagaci> this saves the need to constantly refocus your thinking onto "what Operating System am I using - oh, I'll have to use this application for that"
<sagaci> for example, if you use firefox or chrome, they are easily installed on either environment, thus creating a more seamless experience
<ClassBot> archie asked: is there a filebrowser that comes up with a "tree"-view like windows explorer? I didn't find a nautilus extension.
<sagaci> I'm not sure about Nautilus, but I've been using Xubuntu and Thunar (its file manager) and it does support tree view
<sagaci> Email client - Thunderbird
<sagaci> as of 11.10, Thunderbird is the default email client
<sagaci> TB is cross platform, so it's another good reason to use it across your systems :)
<sagaci> Audio player - Rhythmbox/Banshee
<sagaci> On Windows and MacOS, you're possibly used to using Windows Media Player or iTunes
<sagaci> Good news, there's a bevvy of applications on Ubuntu dedicated to giving you your music :)
<sagaci> on the latest release of Ubuntu, the default audio player is Banshee, a slick media player capable of music playback, library view , podcast subscriptions, internet radio and more
<ClassBot> MrChrisDruif asked: I don't own an iPod, but do Banshee and Rhythmbox support syncing to iPod's?
<sagaci> Unfortunately it really depends on what generation of iPod you have
<sagaci> I haven't owned an iPod for quite a while (mine was a 3rd Gen iPod nano) and back then, it was much easier to sync on Ubuntu than it was on Windows/iTunes :)
<sagaci> best bet is to just try plugging it it :)
<ClassBot> benonsoftware asked: Does Banshee or Rhythmbox support activating iDevice's now?
<sagaci> as far as I know, you need a Windows install or Mac to activate iDevices - at least the latest generation
<ClassBot> archie asked: Does Ubuntu support widgets?
<sagaci> archie: have a look into the program Screenlets... although I don't use widgets on my Ubuntu 11.10 install, I remember playing around with them in the Intrepid and Jaunty days (2008-2009) and they were useful once you have them set up
<sagaci> if I think of widgets, I generally think of KDE and its desktop, potentially full of shiny gadgets
<sagaci> on Video Player
<sagaci> Totem Movie Player is the default movie playback application installed in Ubuntu
<sagaci> Its minimal interface and its ability to play pretty much anything under the sun (that is, with restricted codecs installed), makes it a popular application among Ubuntu users
<sagaci> for the sake of cross platform compatibility, you can also try VLC media player
<sagaci> or mplayer, if you prefer to use the command-line
<sagaci> MrChrisDruif: also mentions Clementine, and I'd like to mention amarok for KDE audio playback
<sagaci> File Management
<sagaci> In Windows, you'll find Windows Explorer and on MacOS, it's Finder
<sagaci> Welcome to Nautilus, the file manager we've all grown to love
<sagaci> on 11.04 and 11.10, you can access the file manager from the folder icon under the big ubuntu logo in the top of the Launcher
<sagaci> on 10.10 and 10.04 LTS, you can click on Places and then Home Folder to achieve the same effect
<sagaci> on Kubuntu, we have Dolphin or Konqueror, XFCE has Thunar and Lubuntu has pcmanfm
<sagaci> these different applications serve the same purpose - to manage and manipulate files and folders but then main difference is their interface
<sagaci> File managers such as thunar and pcmanfm may be better suited for low-spec computers, taking up less memory
<sagaci> these kinds of tools are quite useful for viewing files, making directories, moving/copying files over different drives and more
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<sagaci> although not totally up to date, there's sites such as Linux Alt - http://www.linuxalt.com/ that list equivalent programs for Ubuntu/Linux
<sagaci> if you are having trouble finding a specific application, you can try asking in the #ubuntu channel, asking people in your LoCo - http://loco.ubuntu.com (find your local team here)
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<sagaci> I've put together a wiki page - mostly based on cprofitt's User Day presentation in Jan 2010, on the alternatives available in a nice list - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/14012012/Ubuntu%20Equivalent%20Programs
<sagaci> also, in need of a solitaire/time-waster...?? Frozen-bubble is your friend :D
<sagaci> thanks and have a good day
<sagaci> up next, benonsoftware
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: How to Get Involved with the Community - Instructors: benonsoftware
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/15/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<benonsoftware> Hello and welcome to Getting Invloved in the Ubuntu Community
<benonsoftware> Today I'll tell you about some of the teams and how to get into them
<benonsoftware> First up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams there is a list of teams that you can join and help out with
<ClassBot> sagaci asked: do I have to know how to program to get involved?
<benonsoftware> Certainly not!
<benonsoftware> There are LoCo (http://loco.ubuntu.com)
<benonsoftware> teams that any one in the area can join
<benonsoftware> For example I'm apart of the Ubuntu-Australian team and the only programming I know is websites :P
<benonsoftware> Another team that a non-programmer can join in the Ubuntu Beginners Team
<benonsoftware> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<benonsoftware> There IRC channels are #ubuntu-beginners (Support) and #ubuntu-beginners-team (For on topic)
<benonsoftware> In UBT (Ubuntu Beginners Team) there are Focus Groups
<benonsoftware> at the moment there are the wiki focus group, bugs and programming/dev
<ClassBot> raaa asked: What do teams do?
<benonsoftware> raaa: The teams do just about anything, for example the Bug Control group helps with bugs, the Lubuntu team helps with the Lubuntu distro
<benonsoftware> The UBT team helps with helping new members of the Ubuntu Community
<benonsoftware> There is a team that would suit just about anyone in the world
<benonsoftware> Progarmmers and non-programmer alike
<benonsoftware> For example I started out with the Ubuntu Community in March/April writing the Team Reports for Ubuntu-Australia
<benonsoftware> By the way if you would like to ask a question write it as QUESTION: This is a question in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<benonsoftware> There are also Ubuntu based distro teams
<benonsoftware> Like Kubuntu, Lubuntu Xubuntu and so on
<ClassBot> archie asked: How many people which are not Canonical employees are involved in LoCos etc.?
<benonsoftware> archie: Heaps :P
<benonsoftware> Sorry, I mis read it :P
<benonsoftware> archie: Too be honest I am not really sure, I would expect some to be invloved
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: My LoCo is not approved. How can we get approved?
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: Each team has to be approved by the LoCo council
<benonsoftware> You can see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines for more infomation
<benonsoftware> Anymore questions so far
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: Also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved is very good too
<benonsoftware> I good way to get invovled is that each team usally has a TODO list
<benonsoftware> Another team that is good for progarmmers is the MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<benonsoftware> They package software for Ubuntu
<benonsoftware> another team for people who don't know how to program is the Documention Team
<benonsoftware> a good way is to start is to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community and start editing :P
<benonsoftware> All you need is a Launchpad account
<benonsoftware> Any questions about anything covered so far?
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: If you are an Ubuntu Member, are you an official member of your LoCo?
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: No, you still have to go the normal proccess though your LoCo team
<benonsoftware> But most LoCo teams is open to join if you live in that Country/State
<ClassBot> archie asked: Are there Teams that are underrepresented?
<benonsoftware> Well all teams need more people to join
<benonsoftware> In my mind I haven't heard much about Ubuntu Advertisement 
<benonsoftware> and also some LoCo teams maybe underreprested
<ClassBot> archie asked: Which are the biggest/smallest LoCos?
<benonsoftware> archie: Well on http://loco.ubuntu.com you can see each LoCo team and it all depends on the size of the area/how big Ubuntu is there
<benonsoftware> Another team that isn't big is the Design Team
<benonsoftware> There channel is #ubuntu-design and is always looking for new members
<ClassBot> jokerdino asked: What do you do if your loco team is not active? For example I am part of the Ubuntu Tamil team and they don't have a mailing list. And they are no longer actively participating. Is it possible to request admin powers or what else can I do ?
<benonsoftware> That always happenes, if you are team contact you can email rt@ubuntu.com and request a mailing list and you can either have a vote in your team for a new leader and if that fails contact the LoCo council
<benonsoftware> jokerdino: ^^]
<benonsoftware> Also Team Reports https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports are very, very good for any team
<benonsoftware> Say if there is a team you would like to start?
<benonsoftware> If there is a team you would like to create then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CreatingTeamGuide
<benonsoftware> Also many teams of monthly meetings
<benonsoftware> Most LoCo meetings are done in there IRC channel so for Ubuntu-Australia it would be #ubuntu-au
<benonsoftware> and other council/teams have there meetings in #ubuntu-meeting
<benonsoftware> Are there any questions about anything?
<ClassBot> pangolin asked: How do I contribute to helping the community via IRC, Can I become an op?
<benonsoftware> pangolin: Well you can help with support, meetings and other things via IRC
<benonsoftware> and with becoming a OP of the IRC Channel, first contact the other ops about it
<benonsoftware> Usally core channel (eg #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #lubuntu, #ubuntu+1 -offtopic, etc.
<benonsoftware> Have call for ops in the mailing lists and people apply
<benonsoftware> For LoCo channels usally the team contact has Founder access in the channel so contact them about it
<benonsoftware> For most other teams bring it up in your meeting
<benonsoftware> Any more questions?
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<benonsoftware> If anyone would like to contact me either PM myself or email me at benny AT touchlay DOT com
<benonsoftware> Next we have Command Line Basics by tonyyarusso
 * tonyyarusso waves
<tonyyarusso> If you'd like, you can say what your current level of experience with the CLI is in -chat so I have a better sense of our audience today.
<benonsoftware> Thanks everyone for attending this session and a big thanks to the Classroom Team
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Commandline Basics - Instructors: tonyyarusso
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/15/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<tonyyarusso> All right, let's get started!
<tonyyarusso> This session will introduce new users to the command line interface, and hopefully mention a new thing or two for those of you who already know your way around.
<tonyyarusso> First, what do we mean by command line interface?
<tonyyarusso> Basically, it's a whole way of interacting with your computer, a suite of programs, similar to the graphical equivalent when you combine gnome stuff, openoffice, metacity, nautilus, firefox, etc.
<tonyyarusso> The first thing you deal with is what's called a "shell" - this is just a program that facilitates access to other command line programs, allows for basic interaction with the system, and sometimes offers you a few handy extra features.
<tonyyarusso> In Ubuntu, the default shell when you log in interactively is called "bash", and the default one for running system scripts is "dash".
<tonyyarusso> Others exists that you can check out, like csh, ksh, fish, and dozens of others.
<tonyyarusso> For our purposes, we don't care too much about the differences right now - just know that multiple options exist.
<tonyyarusso> To get access to a shell, there are three options.
<tonyyarusso> If you're in a desktop environment right now, check the menus.  In Gnome it's under Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<tonyyarusso> KDE and XFCE users may see something labeled "Konsole" or "xterm".
<tonyyarusso> You can also get to one by pressing Ctrl-Alt-1, leaving your graphical world behind entirely.  (Including this chat)  Get back with Ctrl-Alt-7.
<tonyyarusso> To access a remote system over the network, you can use a tool called SSH.  use it like this:  ssh username@hostname, like ssh tony@tonyyarusso.com
<tonyyarusso> When you get you shell open, you'll see what's called a prompt:  Mine looks like this:  anthony@sudbury:~$
<tonyyarusso> Err, yeah, that should have been Ctrl-Alt-F1 and F7
<tonyyarusso> Here, anthony is the username, sudbury is the hostname, ~ is the current working directory, and $ is a priviledge level indicator.
<tonyyarusso> ~ is just shorthand for your home directory, as defined in /etc/passwd.  In my case, that's /home/anthony
<tonyyarusso> For the last character, $ indicates that you're operating with normal user permissions, and # indicates root (administrator) permissions.
<tonyyarusso> While we're on that note, on Ubuntu you don't normally log in as root - you use sudo instead.  Run 'sudo command' to run command as root, and you can use 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s' to get a shell prompt with elevated privs for extended use.
<tonyyarusso> Now that we're getting into the concept of commands, a quick note about some terminology.
<tonyyarusso> Most commands have various options to them, also called switches, usually prefixed with - or -- (short and long option, respectively), and then arguments after those.
<tonyyarusso> For instance, in the command 'ls -lah /home', `ls` is the command, `-lah` is actually three different switches, equivalent to -l -a -h, and `/home` is an argument (the directory I want to list).
<tonyyarusso> To find out what options are supported for any given command and a ton of other information about how to use it, look for a man (manual) page.  For instance, type `man ls` for information about how to use the ls command.  (Press q to exit man when you're done and return to your shell)
<tonyyarusso> Now that you know that, let's start seeing what you can do.
<tonyyarusso> The first question is "Where the heck am I?"
<tonyyarusso> Filesystems are complex, and it's easily to forget where you're working.  The `pwd` command will print the path of the directory you are currently in (print working directory).
<tonyyarusso> Right after you've opened a terminal window, this is normally your home directory.
<tonyyarusso> So for instance, I'd get this:
<tonyyarusso> anthony@sudbury:~$ pwd
<tonyyarusso> /home/anthony
<tonyyarusso> To go somewhere else, use the `cd` command.  (This should be familar to DOS users).
<tonyyarusso> anthony@sudbury:~$ cd /var
<tonyyarusso> anthony@sudbury:/var$ pwd
<tonyyarusso> /var
<tonyyarusso> You can see there that not only does pwd tell me where I am, but my prompt changed to reflect it too.
<tonyyarusso> This is because the prompt is actually a dynamic, configurable thing.
<tonyyarusso> While I normally just leave it at the defaults (they're pretty sane), if you want to add other information to it you can, like the current time.  Take a look at http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-2.html for details on that.
<tonyyarusso> Now that I'm in /var, how can I see what's there?  Well, that would be the ls command I referenced.  It will return a list of items in the current directory, or in the directory you pass as an argument
<tonyyarusso> anthony@sudbury:/var$ ls
<tonyyarusso> backups  cache  crash  games  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp
<tonyyarusso> anthony@sudbury:/var$ ls /boot
<tonyyarusso> abi-2.6.32-37-generic         memtest86+.bin
<tonyyarusso> config-2.6.32-37-generic      System.map-2.6.32-37-generic
<tonyyarusso> grub                          vmcoreinfo-2.6.32-37-generic
<tonyyarusso> initrd.img-2.6.32-37-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.32-37-generic
<tonyyarusso> lost+found
<tonyyarusso> Now look at what adding some switches does:
<tonyyarusso> anthony@sudbury:/var$ ls -lah
<tonyyarusso> total 52K
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  4.0K 2011-01-27 00:31 .
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x 24 root root  4.0K 2012-01-12 02:13 ..
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4.0K 2012-01-12 02:46 backups
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x 19 root root  4.0K 2011-02-26 02:45 cache
<tonyyarusso> drwxrwxrwt  2 root root  4.0K 2010-04-13 15:52 crash
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4.0K 2011-01-27 00:31 games
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x 68 root root  4.0K 2011-05-30 21:37 lib
<tonyyarusso> drwxrwsr-x  2 root staff 4.0K 2010-07-29 02:42 local
<tonyyarusso> drwxrwxrwt  3 root root    60 2012-01-14 07:41 lock
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  4.0K 2012-01-14 07:41 log
<tonyyarusso> drwxrwsr-x  2 root mail  4.0K 2011-07-15 23:20 mail
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4.0K 2011-01-27 00:18 opt
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   640 2012-01-12 02:14 run
<tonyyarusso> drwxr-xr-x  8 root root  4.0K 2011-01-27 00:27 spool
<tonyyarusso> drwxrwxrwt  2 root root  4.0K 2012-01-12 02:16 tmp
<tonyyarusso> As you can see, the options change how the command operates.  Here I used -l for long listing, -a to show hidden files (the dots), and -h to make the file sizes friendly (4.0K instead of 4096).
<tonyyarusso> The long listing gives you a lot of useful information about files.
<tonyyarusso> The first column is the permissions - For each "rwx" set, that's whether the owner, group, and others can read, write, and execute/list, respectively.
<tonyyarusso> The second column is the number of links, which you probably don't care about.
<tonyyarusso> The third is the file's owner.  The fourth is the group - people who are not necessarily the owner, but have been granted some extra set of rights to it.  For instance, you might use group to let your department read files but not edit them while blocking everyone else.
<tonyyarusso> Then comes the file size, last modification date, and the file name.
<tonyyarusso> Directories always show up as 4K - that's a technical detail with the filesystem.
<tonyyarusso> "Hidden" files and directories are any that begin with a dot.  For instance, if you check your home directory you'll see a bunch that house settings and such, like ~/.gnome2 and ~/.mozilla
<tonyyarusso> QUESTION Could you explain who/what is staff?
<tonyyarusso> Here staff is a group of users, so you might have bob, alice, and mary all in the "staff" group on the system.  It just lets you bundle them together for a neater way of assigning permissions.  You'll find group definitions in /etc/group, and can create and modify them with the 'adduser' and 'addgroup' commands.
<tonyyarusso> Now, listing files is fun and all, but what about moving them around, renaming, deleting, and such?
<tonyyarusso> If you want to copy a file from one place to another, use `cp`, with source and destination as arguments, like this:  cp myfile /var/www/ (copies myfile from the current directory into the /var/www directory)
<tonyyarusso> If you want to change the name while copying, just include the name as well as the directory: cp myfile /var/www/publicfile
<tonyyarusso> To move a file (like copy, but removing the original), it's the same thing:  mv myfile /var/www/
<tonyyarusso> Interestingly, renaming a file is also done with mv, not a separate command.  As far as the filesystem is concerned, you're moving the file with the old name to a new place, since names are places for it.
<tonyyarusso> So, mv IMG_3098.JPG Sue_at_the_Beach.jpg
<tonyyarusso> To delete, us rm (remove), with similar syntax: rm Sue_at_the_Beach
<tonyyarusso> Random tidbit:  You can create a new, empty file with the `touch` command, or change the modification timestamp of an existing file.
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: What about if I want to delete a folder?
<tonyyarusso> An excellent question!
<tonyyarusso> For that, you'd use a similar command as for files, called rmdir (Remove Directory).
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, creating a directory is done with mkdir (Make Directory).
<tonyyarusso> Moving and copying directories use the same mv and cp commands as for files, although you will need the -r switch for cp (recursive).
<tonyyarusso> Also, by default rmdir will refuse to remove a directory that is not empty (still has files in it), to prevent accidental deletions.  You can override this with a switch.  (rm can actually do it too)
<tonyyarusso> Another file system feature you may want to use sometimes are links, but I'll let you read up on that on your own - `man ln` for some info.
<tonyyarusso> Now, what about actually viewing and editing files instead of just moving them around?
<tonyyarusso> There are a ton of tools for this sort of stuff, so we'll just hit the basics.
<tonyyarusso> If you have a text file and want to print the contents of it to the screen, use `cat myfile`.
<tonyyarusso> You can also use this to print a bunch of files together, like `cat file1 file2 file3`.
<tonyyarusso> This works if the file is short, or if you're using a terminal emulator that supports scrolling, but sometimes you want to view a file in what's called a 'pager', so you can scroll back up and see all of it.
<tonyyarusso> You can do this with the 'less' command (or 'more' - don't ask...)
<tonyyarusso> For that the pageup and pagedown keys will let you navigate, although there are other keys too.
<tonyyarusso> You might not need to see the entire file though, so there are tools that let you view just part of it.
<tonyyarusso> These are 'head' and 'tail'.
<tonyyarusso> If you just type 'head myfile', it will show the first ten lines of the file.  Tail shows the last ten.  You can change the number with a switch, so tail -25 myfile shows the last 25 lines.
<tonyyarusso> By combining these you can view lines 30 through 50, or whatever (more on that later if we have time)
<tonyyarusso> For editing text, my favorite is called `nano` - it's easy to use, so good for beginners.  Other people like things like vi or emacs as well, but they're harder to get the hang of.
<tonyyarusso> Doing 'nano myfile' will open myfile in what's basically a rudimentary word processor, so you would use this to go in and change configuration files, for instance those dot files in your home folder (like .bashrc) or things in /etc
<tonyyarusso> To save a file in nano, you use Ctrl-O (write OUT), then Ctrl-x to exit.  You'll see those explained along the bottom of the editor when it's open in case you forget.  (With Ctrl indicated as ^)
<tonyyarusso> To look for particular text within a file, use the `grep` utility.  This accepts regular expressions if you know those.  Just `grep somepatterntomatch myfile`.
<tonyyarusso> For instance, to see hits to your web site during this hour, you might do `grep 2012:20:[0-9]{2}:[0-9]{2}\ -0600` /var/log/apache2/access.log
<tonyyarusso> err, misplaced the ` on that:  grep 2012:20:[0-9]{2}:[0-9]{2}\ -0600 /var/log/apache2/access.log
<tonyyarusso> Another fun editing tool is sed - you can use this to replace particular strings in a file without manually going through in nano.  For instance I use this on every new installation to replace all of the "deb" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to use my local package mirror instead of the public archives.
<ClassBot> mani990 asked: how do i select different files in a single directory?
<tonyyarusso> You can manually specify multiple files, or use shell "wildcards".
<tonyyarusso> For instance, `rm *.jpg *.JPG *.jpeg *.JPEG` will delete all jpeg images - the * matches anything, so those mean "anything ending with these various file extensions".
<ClassBot> mani990 asked: how do i give permissions to my folder?
<tonyyarusso> This is the same as for files:  The chown command lets you change the owner and group, and chmod changes the "mode" (permissions).
<tonyyarusso> Permissions can be specified in numbers or letters.  Start with the letters and worry about the numeric format later.
<tonyyarusso> So, to add the "staff" group to something and give them read and write permissions, you'd do this:
<tonyyarusso> chown anthony:staff somefile
<tonyyarusso> chmod g+rw somefile
<tonyyarusso> I separated the owner and group with a colon.  g+ means "add for the group", and "rw" means "read and write.  To add permission for everyone, do ugo+ or a+ (A for all, as shorthand for user+group+others)
<tonyyarusso> -R is available as a switch to both to make them recursive (apply to everything under a directory)
<tonyyarusso> Okay, we'll try to get a few more things in before we have to wrap up:
<tonyyarusso> Package management - you can install and remove software from the command line, of course.
<tonyyarusso> To find something you want, use 'apt-cache search' - here we see a different format.  'apt-cache' is the command, and 'search' is an operating mode.  It acts basically like a switch.
<tonyyarusso> So, 'apt-cache search jabber' will show you a list of various software related to Jabber communication.
<tonyyarusso> When you see one you like, use 'apt-get install', for instance 'apt-get install ejabberd'.
<tonyyarusso> To uninstall, it's 'apt-get remove packagename'.
<tonyyarusso> You can also list currently installed packages - the easiest way is 'dpkg -l' (no arguments).
<tonyyarusso> Now some handy features of the shell that will save you tons of time.
<tonyyarusso> First, you can access previous commands with the up arrow.  Scroll around with the up/down to find one you want, and you can use left/right, delete, and typing if you want to edit just a part of it without typing the whole thing.
<tonyyarusso> You can also use the 'history' command to get a list of past commands, each with a number next to it.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<tonyyarusso> Here's where another shortcut comes in - just typing !! will run the last command again.  Typing !28 will run the command listed as #28 in history.
<tonyyarusso> You can also make aliases for commands you use often.
<tonyyarusso> For instance, instead of typing 'ls -lah' all the time, do this:
<tonyyarusso> alias ll='ls -lah'
<tonyyarusso> then just use 'll'
<tonyyarusso> That will expire when you close the shell - put it in ~/.bashrc to make it permanent.
<tonyyarusso> Now, a key feature of text utilities:  piping and redirection.
<tonyyarusso> Piping uses the | character to send the output of one command to the input of another.  You can use this to "chain" commands together.  For instance, I can watch the authorization log for failures, ignore any from my own IP address, and filter to just attempts on the root account like this:
<tonyyarusso> sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log | grep Failed | grep -v 71.34.0.139 | grep root
<tonyyarusso> Redirection allows you to write output to a file.  For instance, if I did sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log | grep Failed | grep -v 71.34.0.139 | grep root > root_auth_failures , I would get a file created called root_auth_failures, and log entries would be written to it as they're created.
<tonyyarusso> Normally the > redirection will overwrite the file each time you use it - if you want to append instead, use >>
<tonyyarusso> A few final words:
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<tonyyarusso> Once you're done, and want to log out, use 'exit'.  Ctrl-D does the same thing as exit.
<tonyyarusso> To reboot, just do 'sudo reboot'.  For shutdown it's a little tricker - 'shutdown -h now' - specify -h for "halt", and "now" to say "immediately".  The shutdown command lets you do more complicated things, like shutting down an hour from now.
<tonyyarusso> Some useful text utilities that weren't covered but you can check out with their man pages:  screen, ping, nl, sort, wc, tee, uniq, netstat,irssi, mutt, w3c, top, free, ps, kill
<tonyyarusso> And one more fun example to give you a sense of the things you can do as you get into the scripting side of the shell:
<tonyyarusso> for person in $(cat staff | sort | uniq); do mail -a "From: Tony Yarusso <tonyyarusso@ubuntu.com>" -a "Content-type: text/html; charset=UTF-8" -s "Check out my User Days class" -b $person "" < message.html ; done
<tonyyarusso> That command reads a list of email addresses from a file, makes sure that any duplicate entries are removed, and sends an HTML formatted e-mail to each of those people.  Cool, huh?
<tonyyarusso> Any more last questions?
<tonyyarusso> Oh, another utility to check out - find
<tonyyarusso> As you can see, there are about a zillion utilities out there.  You can also use the 'apropos' command to search for man pages that mention something, like 'apropos mail' to look for instructions on mailing with things that are already installed, and of course apt-cache search to find new things to install.
<tonyyarusso> Thanks for coming, and happy command line usage!
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/15/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<pleia2> thanks for a great User Days everyone! quite a day! :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<DUCKY_> Why did ubuntu change from gz to lz flie system on the boot cd
<benonsoftware> DUCKY_: Please see #ubuntu for support
<medicus99> kein Vortrag?
<pangolin> DeadmanIncJS: you will see  links  in the topic to logs        of past classes
<pangolin> also the schedule for upcoming classes
<DeadmanIncJS> yeah i clicked on it.  it was all at 2am today, so i missed it
<zulware> hello there
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-01-09
<ram__> hi
<coolbhavi> hi ram__
<ram__> any body created app in ubuntu.
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-01-11
<bashar_> A
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-01-12
<devarsh_revelado> I am trying to connect a (beaglebone )H/W to my ubuntu laptop. for  USB to UART cable i am using to get the consol log output as well. but i am not able to get that. can any1 help me to find out the cause for the same? i am getting consol window using "Screen" but not getting any damn logs on it
<benonsoftware> devarsh_revelado: You might be able to find help in #ubuntu
<devarsh_revelado> k
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-01-09
<sinthap> hi
<sinthap> chan
